# Can't Find a Golden Puppy I Can Afford



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I thought maybe you all could give me some advice.

As a child, my family adopted a golden retriever puppy who I picked out and who was essentially my dog. He was like a brother to me. I really liked all those golden retriever traits that are probably part of what attract you all to the breed -- the way they're always so desperate for affection and love to be petted, their cheerful friendly playful disposition, the way they clown around, their beautiful fur coats, the way they would try to lick your hand for hours if you let them, etc.. Other dog breeds, even the ones known for being friendly, seem largely serious and uninterested in company by comparison.

As an adult, I had to put off getting a pet for a while due to various circumstances, but decided that the time has come recently. I've been living in the same place for about five years now, my doctor says I need to do some walking for my health, and I spend almost all my time at home; so everything kind of fits together. I'd have plenty of love and attention to give a dog. Most of the time when I am out, they are even situations where I could bring a dog who likes car rides. And I visit family all the time, so a golden would not only have my constant attention, but a chance to socialize with them and their dog (Who is not a golden anymore, as my childhood pet passed away from cancer some years ago.).

I looked into what I'd need to do to care for a dog financially, and even though I am poor, there are certainly dog foods and vaccinations and heart worm pills and so forth out there I could afford with some sacrifice (Which is worth it, I feel.). It wouldn't always be top of the line stuff, but it would definitely be adequate.

I was kind of shocked to see the prices breeders charge for puppies these days, though. Don't get me wrong, I am sure the prices are reasonable given the time and attention they have to put into caring for young puppies and their parents, it was just surprising as I had never really thought about dogs as being so expensive. Unfortunately, I have a very low income and just can't afford to get a pure bred puppy at those prices.

I considered a rescue, but even their dogs are fairly expensive, probably beyond my means, and I'm uncomfortable with dealing with them after some horror stories I've heard (I have a family friend who's in-laws had a dog plucked right out of their large fenced-in yard on a very mild summer day because the rescue agency said it violated their adoption contract to have them out unattended, for example). I love a dog and would care for one as if it were my child, almost, but I don't like the idea of having to agree to all the things a rescue makes one agree, just in principle (Who's pet is it, mine or their's?), even if I could afford it, which I can't. And I'd be giving up the great experience of raising a puppy again, and extra bonding between puppy and owner that occurs in those times, plus the extra degree of trainability before they learn bad habits.

I'd looked in newspapers and on craiglist and so forth, thinking there might be one I could afford, and I rarely see goldens available, and never eight week old puppies. The few people I've corresponded with via e-mail seem like scammers, promising to ship a puppy to me from some distant country if only I will pay them shipping fees in advance.

Is it completely unrealistic for me to expect I can ever find a golden puppy who I can afford to adopt? I kind of thought in a life that hasn't gone nearly as I hoped, this would be one of the few things I always wanted to do that I could do realistically, but I'm beginning to despair of my chances.

I could get a different breed or a mutt, they seem available cheaply, but I have trouble imagining being really happy with one, and it might not be fair to the puppy to get a breed that I would always feel couldn't quite live up to my expectations, based upon my experience with goldens. Most of the dogs I encounter when visiting family and friends, from other breeds, seem almost lifeless by comparision to goldens, just not nearly as affectionate or into people.

So, I figured this forum might have some insight. Should I give up on this? Is there some other option I can look at for finding an eight week old golden? 

Maybe from a more generalized perspective -- are goldens only for the rich and the middle class these days? Are poor folks who really appreciate this breed out of luck?


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Breeders will tell you if cant afford to buy a puppy then you cant afford to keep one! Sounds harsh but the cost of a puppy is nothing compared to what you can expect to pay over the next 14 yrs. Vet bills cripple some owners, innoculations are costly as is worming, flea treatment. Then you have the essentials, food, collar and lead, bed, toys, training class, the list is endless.

If you live close to a good breeder you could approach her for a puppy on breeding terms. You will still have all the expense but wont have to pay for the pup. The set back on this is that she will be returned to the breeder for a litter and having a litter carries a risk to the bitch. The for's for this is that you get your puppy and the puppy gets to have her own family where she gets all the love and attention every dog deserves.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Where are you located? You can get awesome golden retriever puppies from awesome breeders in Mississippi and Alabama for around $300.00.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I hope that you have factored in the cost of pet health insurance. In the first year alone I spent at least as much as Jamie cost ($1000) in vet bills. It was nothing major either; just some problems with coccidia as well as routine vaccinations, exams, etc. I could afford it at the point I am in my life but it would have been heartbreaking if I couldn't.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Lestorm said:


> Breeders will tell you if cant afford to buy a puppy then you cant afford to keep one! Sounds harsh but the cost of a puppy is nothing compared to what you can expect to pay over the next 14 yrs. Vet bills cripple some owners, innoculations are costly as is worming, flee treatment. Then you have the essentials, food, collar and lead, bed, toys, training class, the list is endless.


I've explored some of this and have found that a lot of things are pretty variable, and you can find deals if you look hard enough/need them. For example, I found a clinic that will do Rabies, Corona, Bordetella, Distempeter, Heptatis, Parvovirus, Paraininfluenza, and Lepotorizis vacinnes, plus a Heartworm Test all in a bundle for a total of $65 flat. If you buy food at Wal-Mart, it can be as inexpensive as $8 for a 20lb bag, or $12 if your dog has allergies and you need to upgrade to a national brand. I also know some folks with a spare kennel they are willing to give me, I have a retired human doctor in the family who could do certain things free of charge like stitches for cuts if the need arises, and so on and so forth.

Granted, in a perfect world, everyone would be able to take a dog to the nicest vets and feed them the most expensive food, but I'm a person and I can't go to the nicest doctors or feed myself the most expensive food either.  The dog would have everything it needs and a constant companion, which in some ways might be better than a dog who gets the best of everything but not enough attention, as is so often the case.



> If you live close to a good breeder you could approach her for a puppy on breeding terms. You will still have all the expense but wont have to pay for the pup. The set back on this is that she will be returned to the breeder for a litter and having a litter carries a risk to the bitch. The for's for this is that you get your puppy and the puppy gets to have her own family where she gets all the love and attention every dog deserves.


I appreciate the advice. This is something I might look into, but I am not sure how I'd do with the dog being ripped away from me every so often. I was really attached to my childhood pet.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I personally wouldn't discount a rescue dog based on some bad stories. Most of the dogs in shelters/rescues these days are given up due to the "owners" not researching the breed thoroughly and then getting one that's not suited to their lifestyle/activity. As soon as the dog isn't "cute" anymore and hits the teenage phase, the dog is dumped on already overflowing shelters.

As for the training/bonding that's missed out on in the puppy stages, I personally find the opposite to be true. All the rescue dogs I've seen have bonded MORE to their owners than dogs that have been raised since puppies. It's almost like the rescues know it's their second chance and they are that much more grateful. 

Not to mention rescue dogs are usually cheaper than purebred puppies from a good breeder and that's not even looking at the original cost. A puppy can be from $400.00 - $1000.00 +, usually not including spay/neuter or shots. I got my 9 month old rescue for $250.00 which included his neuter, full set of shots, and 6 free obedience classes. Plus the collar, toys, everything I bought was able to last into adulthood - there was no second/third collar needed, no new adult toys had to be bought, no puppy toys had to be tossed because they were now unsafe for adult teeth/mouths. 

Another bonus is the rescues usually do testing on the dog and can tell you if they're suitable for kids, cats, other dogs and how much exercise they'll require. I got exactly what I was looking for with my guy: calm, happy with one walk a day, gets along great with other dogs and kids. My brother adopted his puppy for much the same reasons as you're looking to get one and his dog turned out to be not suitable for kids and much more high energy than they were hoping for. It worked out in the end, but you can't say for sure a puppy will turn out better than an older rescue dog "just because" you get him as a puppy.

I'll end my pro-rescue post...but I think some more research on the joys of rescuing a dog would be helpful. Too often people automatically discount rescue does because there's a stigma attached that they're "bad", or did something to be given away...when in reality it's usually poor choices of the owner that caused a dog to be dumped.

ETA: Rescue centres have their adoption contracts because it's for the best interests of the dogs. They don't want to see the dogs end up in kill shelters if the owner decideds it's not a good match and you need to fill out the adoption form because they want to cut back on the number of dogs they get returned because people didn't think things through. Ranger's rescue group recently took back a dog they'd adopted out who got hit by a car who's owners couldn't afford the $5000.00 vet bill. Owners contacted the rescue because they were going to have to put him down, and the rescue society took him back, paid his bills and re-adopted him out. Everything they do is in the best interest of the dog.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Honestly, if the rescue and adoption fees are too expensive, then I think even the price of a poorly bred golden from a backyard breeder would be too much, and that's before all the health problems you will most likely have over the lifetime of the dog. My suggestion would be to go to the local animal shelter, find a dog who speaks to your heart, and take him home, and be happy that you saved a life. I have 4 dogs and out of the 4 my golden is one of the least affectionate, the most affectionate being my 25 lb terrier/mutt dog who lived the beginning of his life chained to a doghouse 24/7. Don't underestimate other breeds. Its really the dog, not the breed.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Kally76 said:


> Where are you located? You can get awesome golden retriever puppies from awesome breeders in Mississippi and Alabama for around $300.00.


No awesome breeder, or a good one, or even a sub par one, will charge $300 for a puppy. This is a backyard breeder price and should be steered clear of.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Kally76 said:


> Where are you located? You can get awesome golden retriever puppies from awesome breeders in Mississippi and Alabama for around $300.00.


Pennsylvania. Dog breeders in this area sell puppies for between $600 on the low end (giant corporate kennel type deal) and $5600 for the high end champion blood lines from a private farm. Average is probably $1,000.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess I have to kind of echo what Lestorm said. If you can't afford a puppy itself, you might not be able to afford keeping a dog.

I ended up spending over $2000 on Flora within the first year of getting her. Thank GOD my parents were able to loan me money or else I probably would have had to let her suffer or return her to her breeder.

Having a puppy/dog is really expensive. I know you think that you'll be fine feeding it cheap food and getting cheap vaccinations, but the problem is... what if your dog has a serious problem that demands medical attention? Flora had a very bad problem with her knee that almost absolutely required surgery. It cost me $1700.

Money sucks, I know, but I guess you have to consider the welfare of the dog in this situation. If it comes down with a serious medical issue that would cost over a thousand dollars, what would you do?

Perhaps you could start saving up for a golden retriever? Like, set aside a fund just for the dog, and maybe over a few years collect enough money that would allow you to afford a purebred puppy as well as have some extra money set aside for emergency medical situations.

And this isn't meant to be mean or anything. I guess, just coming from where I'm coming from, having to have spent so much money on Flora so early on, I'm a little wary about getting puppies anymore. : I think a rescue would be a much wiser choice for you.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Totally agree with the second comment.

I have to disagree with the first. If your dog becomes ill, and believe me they can. How would you find what could be anything up to £1000 for a single treatment. Pet insurance is as good as you can afford and in some cases not worth the fee you pay.

I know you would offer your pup a loving home but is that enough to meet all the needs a puppy could cost. This includes cross breeds and what you call Mutts.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> Having a puppy/dog is really expensive. I know you think that you'll be fine feeding it cheap food and getting cheap vaccinations, but the problem is... what if your dog has a serious problem that demands medical attention? Flora had a very bad problem with her knee that almost absolutely required surgery. It cost me $1700.
> 
> Money sucks, I know, but I guess you have to consider the welfare of the dog in this situation. If it comes down with a serious medical issue that would cost over a thousand dollars, what would you do?


I don't know what I'd do if I had a human medical issue myself that cost over a thousand dollars.  Such is life being a person who isn't fortunate enough to be wealthy.

Having said that, though, having a retired doctor in the family would probably give me the option of being able to have stitches done, bones set, things like that done for the dog for free -- and I've already checked and seen that there are places where vaccinations and heartworm checks and such can be done at reasonable cost. It's true that if the dog gets cancer or something, I wouldn't be able to give him chemo therapy, but how many people really do that anyway (Even those who can afford it)? At some point, you can't always plan for every eventuality, you just have to do the best you can.


----------



## trekkie2 (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree with a rescue idea. Best dog I ever had was a golden/lab mix that i ended up rescuing from a horrible abusive situation. Had to climb under their trailer house and drag him out because he was too afraid to come out on his own ( still makes me mad 20 years later) But with some love and attention, good medical care and some training, he was the best dog ever. 

perhaps you could foster a pet from the humaine society or shelter in your area and make sure that this is something that you can afford and you might also surprise yourself and love something that is a golden in heart just not breeding.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I have to agree that if you can't afford to pay for a puppy, you probably can't afford to raise on either. I'm sure a lot of people think that I spend too much on my dogs, but I _can_, so I do. That said, my two dogs eat around 60 lbs of quality dog food a month. That's quality food. The lower the quality, the more you'll have to feed a dog for it to get enough nutrients. Secondly, heartworm prevention is something that cannot be ignored, and none of it is cheap. It's irresponsible and in my opinion, abuse to not take care of that. 

Then there are the little accidents here and there. Not only has my golden sprained her back foot in the last year, but she also contracted pink eye and had a slight ear infection after swimming last year. All of these required expensive medication and vet visits. I don't even want to talk about the ER visit we had with her when my mom left out some instant coffee while visiting. It's the unanticipated expenses that often bite us in the butt, and you have to be prepared and able to pay for them when the time comes. Kind of like how I think most people should look at having kids.

Also, I know this sounds harsh, but if you can't afford to take care of yourself in some ways, whatever makes you think you can take care of a dog? My husband and I waited years to get a pet until we could afford to take care of it properly. It's not fair to the pet to be brought into a situation where it can't be taken care of properly just because someone wanted a puppy.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Golden999 said:


> I don't know what I'd do if I had a human medical issue myself that cost over a thousand dollars.  Such is life being a person who isn't fortunate enough to be wealthy.
> 
> Having said that, though, having a retired doctor in the family would probably give me the option of being able to have stitches done, bones set, things like that done for the dog for free -- and I've already checked and seen that there are places where vaccinations and heartworm checks and such can be done at reasonable cost. It's true that if the dog gets cancer or something, I wouldn't be able to give him chemo therapy, but how many people really do that anyway (Even those who can afford it)? At some point, you can't always plan for every eventuality, you just have to do the best you can.


She didn't have cancer. I guess the blunt version of what I'm saying is it would be cruel of you to deny your dog the medical care it requires because you didn't plan ahead for it. Flora's problem had her CONSTANTLY losing control of her knee, upwards of 10-15 times a day, and it was painful for her each time. Without her surgery she would already be on the verge of having crippling arthritis in her knee and would definitely not be doing all of the swimming, running, and playing outside that her surgery has afforded her.

I know a lot of us kind of humanize our dogs and spend a lot more on them than some other people would, but I guess I just think it would be inhumane to deny a dog medical care because it's a dog and because I didn't think into the future and save up enough money to have a dog. Of course, on the flip side, if her surgery had cost $10,000 then I likely would not have done it, so I suppose my above argument is somewhat hypocritical. I'm good at that.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

How much can you afford?

If you can afford to care for a dog, the vet bills, food, medicine, toys, brushes, leashes etc...it would seem to me by cutting back and saving your money, that you would be spending now on the dog, you'd be able to save enough money to get a golden in the future.

I question your expectations? 

_"I could get a different breed or a mutt, they seem available cheaply, but I have trouble imagining being really happy with one, and it might not be fair to the puppy to get a breed that I would always feel couldn't quite live up to my expectations, based upon my experience with goldens. Most of the dogs I encounter when visiting family and friends, from other breeds, seem almost lifeless by comparision to goldens, just not nearly as affectionate or into people."_

You seem to have very high expectations. It's very unlikely the golden you get will be like the golden of your childhood...what happens then?

What happens if you have a major vet bill?

I think you need to reevaluate your wants...quite honestly if I was a breeder or with a rescue group, I'm not, and I read this I would be very hesitant about placing a dog with you.

Save your money and get the dog of your dreams and be able to take care of him should something come up...


Pete


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to have to agree and say you save up and some money for a couple of years to cover the price of the dog + medical expenses or wait until you can find a high paying job?


are you really going to let a non certified vet work on your dog? It's cool that you're trying to cut corners to save money but when it comes to his health you need to do things the right way. It honestly does not sound like you have the money for it. 

The only thing I would suggest if you're really going to go through with it, is do alot of research on rescues in your area or maybe alittle outside, some are willing to transport, I think?

I know a friend who adopted a puppy (8 weeks) not a golden some kind of husky mix but the point is that he got a large crate, toys, collar, shots, spay all for free.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Adriennelane said:


> I have to agree that if you can't afford to pay for a puppy, you probably can't afford to raise on either. I'm sure a lot of people think that I spend too much on my dogs, but I _can_, so I do. That said, my two dogs eat around 60 lbs of quality dog food a month. That's quality food. The lower the quality, the more you'll have to feed a dog for it to get enough nutrients. Secondly, heartworm prevention is something that cannot be ignored, and none of it is cheap. It's irresponsible and in my opinion, abuse to not take care of that.
> 
> Then there are the little accidents here and there. Not only has my golden sprained her back foot in the last year, but she also contracted pink eye and had a slight ear infection after swimming last year. All of these required expensive medication and vet visits. I don't even want to talk about the ER visit we had with her when my mom left out some instant coffee while visiting. It's the unanticipated expenses that often bite us in the butt, and you have to be prepared and able to pay for them when the time comes. Kind of like how I think most people should look at having kids.


I can get my hands on cheap antibiotics if necessary, and I've already checked on the cost of heartworm medication.

I think you're probably well-intentioned here, but sometimes it's hard not to be offended when a well-off person basically says the poor shouldn't have dogs or children, get married, or really do any of the things that give meaning and joy to life. I know someone who grew up in a poor family and wouldn't have traded his parents for the world. Life is about more than money and how nice the material things around you are. There's a lot more to it than that.

Hey, at least be glad no woman will have me, otherwise you might be "burdened" with worrying about how my hypothetical children can't afford that XBOX360 and have to go to a regular ole family doctor instead of a pediatric specialist with caviar in his waiting room and valet parking.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

You asked for opinions and everyone is giving you their honest opinion. Dont get offended if people tell you the TRUTH. 

Are you listening to yourself, "you can get your hands on cheap medication if needed" your just asking for trouble. Their not saying you need to buy him top of the line stuff but even the basic stuff is still quite expensive. I have had my puppy for exactly a month now and have spent around $250 in vet bills, and about $200 in toys, shampoo, bowls, treats, etc.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think the only certainty in having a dog is that unexpected medical expenses WILL crop up. Whether it's severe allergies or a foxtail or something more serious, dogs do have medical problems, and they are expensive to treat. Personally, I wouldn't want my medical doctor treating my dogs, any more than I would want my veterinarian treating me. While both are skilled in their professions, and while both humans and dogs are mammals, our anatomy and physiology, and our reactions to certain drugs, are quite different. So I don't recommend counting on a retired MD to take care of things.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I realized while writing my second post that this was all going to seem like an attack on you, and I'm sorry it came off that way.

You have to understand that everyone on this website are like, completely obsessed crazy in love with their dogs, and so the thought of a hypothetical golden retriever hypothetically being without good medical care kind of makes us all a little nervous. I know that you would be able to provide this dog with love and affection, and that's like, 90% of what the dog needs. Unfortunately, the remaining 10% isn't free and can be really expensive. 

I'm a grad student and I live on $1500 a month. I BARELY make rent and pay my bills, and without my parents' help in the past there is no way I would have Flora next to me right now. She would be back at her breeder's. I am not rich. However, I am also willing to sacrifice much of my monthly paycheck for my dog. I spend more on her than I do on myself, probably. My savings are mostly set aside for her, in case she gets an ear infection or sprains a leg. I don't feed her uber premium food, and my idea of a new toy for her is a milk jug with some popcorn kernels inside. But I bathe her, groom her, take her a good VET, and keep her as healthy as possible.

I guess all we're saying is a dog is expensive. Cutting costs on things like veterinary care and food may save you money in the short run, but it might cause your dog to suffer and cost more money in the long run. I sincerely hope you think over all of this. Maybe start saving up for a dog, and in a couple of years you'll be a lot more financially prepared for the unexpected costs that come with a dog.

And as an aside, puppies are a ton of work. If I ever get another golden (which will be probably in 400 years when I actually have enough money saved up) I am 100% going for a middle-aged rescue.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Golden999 said:


> I can get my hands on cheap antibiotics if necessary, and I've already checked on the cost of heartworm medication.
> 
> I think you're probably well-intentioned here, but sometimes it's hard not to be offended when a well-off person basically says the poor shouldn't have dogs or children, get married, or really do any of the things that give meaning and joy to life. I know someone who grew up in a poor family and wouldn't have traded his parents for the world. Life is about more than money and how nice the material things around you are. There's a lot more to it than that.
> 
> Hey, at least be glad no woman will have me, otherwise you might be "burdened" with worrying about how my hypothetical children can't afford that XBOX360 and have to go to a regular ole family doctor instead of a pediatric specialist with caviar in his waiting room and valet parking.



I'm sorry if I offended you, but I too know what it is to be poor - dirt poor - making twenty dollars last for a few weeks poor. It wasn't that long ago, either. I also knew that I couldn't afford to keep a dog. I wanted one - so much that it hurt. I just knew that I couldn't afford it. I don't think that there's a dollar amount of happiness. I know there's not, but I do know that it takes a lot of money to be a responsible pet owner, and a responsible parent - forgetting about specialists and all that other crap. You're talking to a person who buys one purse at Walmart every several years. I get my hair cut at Supercuts. I'm not a mani-pedi kind of girl. I've never been able to want or afford caviar. I just hate to see an animal suffer because someone wants that warm-fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> You seem to have very high expectations. It's very unlikely the golden you get will be like the golden of your childhood...what happens then?


I certainly do recognize that all dogs have individual personalities and no two are exactly alike. I plan to do my best to select the most affectionate social dog in a litter, through interacting with them and talking to the breeders, but I understand that dog ownership is a commitment and you don't just give up on a dog because he or she isn't exactly who you had hoped for.



> I think you need to reevaluate your wants...quite honestly if I was a breeder or with a rescue group, I'm not, and I read this I would be very hesitant about placing a dog with you.


And it is exactly that sort of attitude that makes me wary of some of some breeders and rescue groups. Particularly in the case of rescue groups, I have strong reservations about the way they do business and I'm not sure I'd want to financially support them by getting a dog from them even if I could afford to do so.

I abhor animal cruelty in all of its forms, and people who know me know that I actually, in practice, sometimes am even more considerate of dogs than of humans because I like them so much, but these rescues seem to have an elitist ideological bent that disturbs me sometimes (i.e. considering people "not good enough" to own dogs who treat them well, but let them play outside too much or don't feed them the fancy dog food).



GoldenJona said:


> or wait until you can find a high paying job?


I am going to be poor my entire life. I'm not really comfortable getting into too much detail about my personal circumstances, because it's painful to talk about sometimes, and I find people can be judgmental or try to debate things they have no business debating, but I know with confidence that my income will always be small. In some people eyes, I guess that means I should just fall on my sword and relieve the world of having to deal with me, and not want to consider marrying, having kids, or even owning a dog, but I don't agree with that attitude. I even find it extremely offensive. I know we live in a capitalistic country, but a person's value doesn't stem from a person's net financial worth -- and the quality of life of a child or a dog isn't always tied to how much money is spent on them. In some ways, money is the least important thing, especially to a dog who honestly has no clue what in the world money is, and just wants to have quality time spent with him and enough food to eat.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Just my two cents - I don't know about the majority of the people on this forum, but I for one am NOT wealthy. I am a public school teacher. I have sacrificed many things in my life in order to afford my pets. 

I also disagree that one shouldn't be expected to provide their pet with medical attention for cancer, etc. When it comes down to it, I think each pet owner needs to make the decision for themselves in what they can and should afford for the good of their pets. However, I think you should go into pet ownership with the expectation and intention of providing lifelong care for your pet, including vet. expenses, potentially including chemo and/or treatment for illnesses. 

I waited until just 2 years ago to have my first dog (as an adult). Did I want one sooner? Absolutely, but I couldn't afford or care for one until that time. It's an expensive, lifelong but wonderful commitment.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> I'm a grad student and I live on $1500 a month. I BARELY make rent and pay my bills, and without my parents' help in the past there is no way I would have Flora next to me right now.


How would you feel if people told you that you should be required to immediately sell Flora and never adopt another dog as long as you live because they don't feel you make enough to have one (Assuming hypothetically you were never going to make more than you do now)? How do you think all the dogs who would wind up euthanized or living out their lives unadopted at no-kill rescues without a real family/pack would feel if they knew they could have lived with people like you and I if not for the policies of human beings who felt they needed well off owners or none at all?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I too agree with the Lestorm posting, the cost of the pup is the cheap part. My Hobbes set me back $5,000.00 in his first year....he was a rescue...I knew he was from a back yard breeder who dumped him. He was 10 weeks old when I got him. He needed double shoulder surgery at 9 months old, has monthly injections for questionable hips. They are not disposable, but a commitment that can get quite costly.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I can see making sacrifices to afford a pet...I've been paying for my horse since I was 18 and going to uni and working part time. There were lots of months I had to eat KD for a week so I could afford to pay his bills but it was doable. In 2006, he injured himself so badly that he almost had to put down. It cost me $2000.00 in vet bills just in diagnosis and another $500.00 for treatment. My credit card was maxed out and his prognosis was "might be able to live comfortably for a year but might not". All riding had to stop and he was retired at the age of 12. Some people would have had him euthanized or sold for slaughter but I'd had him since he was 4 and decided he'd live out his retirement being cared for and loved. Seems like the a normal decision, but you'd be surprised how many people get rid of their horses when they're no longer "useful".

So in my early twenties I had a maxed out credit card, plus tuition every term. I cut expenses on my horse, cheaper farrier, cheaper place to live, plus picked up another job. My parents were telling me to sell him (who'd want a lame horse?) and 6 months later, he hurt himself again - worse than the first time. My bill was $5000.00 for the second visit...I've only just payed that off in January. 

So while I don't think ONLY well-off people deserve animals, they are also luxuries. I can see where the OP is coming from - I sacrificed more than I feel comfortable sharing in order to look after/provide for my horse when he needed me. I still have him 4 years into his retirement with hopefully many years to go. Yes, he's the reason I live in a basement suite and didn't go out to the bar much with friends...but it was worth it. I'd do it again in a heart beat. But I also knew if I was desperate, my parents would help me out. I'd never have an animal in my care that I couldn't provide for by using any options possible. God forbid, if something were to happen to Ranger that was out of my funds to fix...I know my parents would loan me the money, as much as I wouldn't want to ask them.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi there... I'm glad you came here for advice. You definitely found a big group of people in one place who have Goldens and adore them. All of us understand your love of the breed, and I think it is our love of the breed and our own personal dogs, which is leading to some of the pointed comments.

Reading through them, I found myself wondering if you couldn't just wait a while? I don't know how old you are or what stage of your life you're in, or whether you have any support system to care for a dog. I wanted another dog for the longest time (having had two Goldens growing up), but I waited 10 years because I wasn't ready - financially or as a person (I went out all the time, was never home, had different priorities). Maybe, as someone suggested, you could start a dog fund and wait a few years. When I was ready, I was SO ready, and have never regretted moving forward and taking on the huge responsibility it is. 

I hear what you're saying about getting a baby puppy. It's what I wanted, too. I wanted all the bonding, etc you speak of. And I did it. Researched the breeders, found the mother I wanted, the father, met both owners, met both dogs, etc. I loved the parents' temperments, and knew it would get me the dog I wanted (and it did). BUT - having raised a baby puppy, from 8 weeks old, I don't actually feel I ever need to do that again. It is hard work, it takes a lot of time and attention to get it right, and yes, to be honest, the first year of having a puppy is REALLY expensive. With Goldens, you WOULD get the sweet temperment in an older adoptee, and I bet you'd fall in love as easily as with a puppy. As the owner of a nearly 10-year-old now, I adore the seniors, even more than the bouncy puff-ball puppies. I love the wisdom, the added gentleness, and the extra attention they need. I know if I ever get another (and I can't even go to thinking about life without my current girl) I would rescue only seniors.

It is also hard for me to hear someone talking about how to scrimp and save around your dog - and I'm not talking about fancy leashes or bowls. WalMart food is not good quality - it is lots of filler, low in protein, and your dog will not thrive on it. He/she will be hungry all the time, which means it will either be a food stealer (your food!) or you'll be ever giving in and feeding scraps to a sad face. Neither is good. I don't believe you have to feed super premium, but I do believe you have to feed a vet approved, high quality (premium) diet out of simple care for your pet. In the long run, it probably equals out. A dog on a good diet will be healthier, more active, have a shiny coat and healthy eyes and ears. 

Planning to skimp on meds and vaccines... I have to wonder if you'd really be able to do it once you have a dog and love it to pieces. When my dog got sick a couple of years ago, and I had her at the emergency, when the vet came in with the estimate of the bill prior to treatment, I can tell you, I couldn't even see it through my tears and fear. I handed over my credit card, and just said to make my dog feel better. I do realize that it is a luxury to be able to do that, but if I couldn't do it, I wouldn't want to fall in love with a dog.

I really wish you luck - I do hope you think on this a bit. If ultimately you decide to get a Golden, I really do think you could learn to love an adult rescue. Please, please don't buy a "cheap" purebred puppy - the only cheap purebred Goldens come from puppy mills or unethical breeders, and I can tell you, they come with miles of health problems. Finding a quality breeder who cares about his dogs and their puppies is the best guarantee of a good dog. 

Wow. This is long. I guess I feel pretty passionate about this.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

I am poor very poor, I get £260 a month, and my boyfriend get just over £1500 from his job, we would starve before our animals suffer. I am lucky My boyfriends helps pay for what is MY dog.

You just have to ask yourself one thing, what happens if your dog get hit by a car or another illness that will cost you over £1000+ to fix, what will happen if you can't find the money.

We would find it hard to pay but thankfuly we have insurance.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

When they say it is expensive they are not talking about spoiling your dog with brand name stuff. They are talking about his NEEDS. A dog has needs that can not be ignored. Like other said do you really want to give your dog the CHEAPEST products available just because your being selfish and looking after your needs first (your need to have a dog)?


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

GoldenJona said:


> You asked for opinions and everyone is giving you their honest opinion. Dont get offended if people tell you the TRUTH.


I guess one thing I like about dogs is that they don't judge people according to human standards, they don't care what you make or what you look like, and they don't have ideologies or demand adherence to a point of view. They just want to be loved.

I have a lot of trouble getting along with people (Both me with they and they with me), so much so that I mainly socialize with family and a couple really tight friends and that's it. I've always wanted to marry, but realize it's not likely in the cards for me.

I almost never have problems dealing with dogs, though. They are beautiful in their simplicity.


----------



## RagtopLS1 (Jun 29, 2010)

For the OP - You've clearly got the love to give any animal a great life. You've stated you're willing to make sacrifices to make sure the basic needs of the animals care are covered. Everything else is gravy. Don't let what others value interfere with the potential for a great life with you and your next pet. 

Good luck in your search. There's a very lucky animal out there waiting for you.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

GoldenJona said:


> When they say it is expensive they are not talking about spoiling your dog with brand name stuff. They are talking about his NEEDS. A dog has needs that can not be ignored. Like other said do you really want to give your dog the CHEAPEST products available just because your being selfish and looking after your needs first (your need to have a dog)?


I feel like I would be taking care of the dog's needs. Even in my initial post, I mentioned that upgrading the food would be a possibility (and even looked into prices) if there were allergies or if for some reason the dog was suffering from the brand of dog food I am considering being less than perfect quality. Obviously a poor person starts from what is most affordable and then works his or her way up if it proves insufficient. I didn't say I would stick to it no matter what, it's a process of seeing how your individual dog does with it.

How you can possibly say I am being selfish in wanting to adopt a dog when so many dogs are being KILLED at shelters or have owners who can't spend time with them, I don't know. Maybe you need to ask yourself how much you really value dogs if you think they are better off dead than being adopted by someone like me.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Just a suggestion here..... what about fostering for now, and saving up for a puppy down the road?

I'm sure most rescues would love a foster home without dogs in it, for some dogs who need more one on one or extra care. In most cases all expenses are covered, vet bills, food, supplies, so you wouldn't be out of pocket and would have a dog in the house. Classes are often included too, so you would get to learn more about dogs and training and make that much more of a better owner when the time comes.

Talk to some local rescues, be honest and upfront and see what they say. Worst case you might fall in love with a foster dog and keep it! Best case you learn a lot, save up some money and get a puppy in a few years.

Lana


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm just going to touch on your comment with rescue organizations since they seem to have left a bad taste in your mouth. First, I completely understand what you mean when you say some rescues have an "attitude" about them that regular people aren't good enough to own a dog. I experienced that first hand myself with a bunch of rescues around my city. Not all of them are like that, and I'm sorry you've experienced the ones like that. 

But what people tend to forget is that these rescue volunteers have been dealing with some incredibly abusive/neglectful situations for years. It really does tend to make a person lose faith in mankind when you see what others are doing to innocent animals, over and over again. If you saw some of what a rescue routinely has to deal with, you'd understand the caution they place on re-adopting out their dogs who's lives has been absolute hell and to make sure they're never placed in a situation like that again. It's easy to get defensive and say "I'd NEVER do that to a dog!" but the rescue group doesn't know that. They don't know YOU personally. 

And when a rescue gets bombarded with high energy, understimulated dogs, they're again going to make sure that the person who's interested in adopting a dog will make sure the dog gets the exercise it needs. They're not personally attacking you - but they've heard time and time again that "of COURSE we'll take fluffykins for 3 walks a day and get her socialized and love her til she's 12!!". 4 months later, Fluffykins is back at the shelter, under-exercised and untrained. Deal with that for a few years, see it happen over and over and over, and you'll start to not trust people either. You have to look at things from the rescue's point of view. Obviously most people here love their dogs and would do anything for them. Giving up a dog isn't a viable option in many people's minds on this board. BUT this is a small percentage of the general population. Guess what? The rescue deals with the larger percentage of the population where people buy puppies cause they're cute then discard them when they're older. After awhile, you start to lose your faith that a person will make a good decision for the dog and yes, some people and some rescues might jump to conclusions but it's ALL for the welfare of the poor souls in their care. It's not an attack directed at you personally because of whatever reasons you think it might be.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

RagtopLS1 said:


> For the OP - You've clearly got the love to give any animal a great life. You've stated you're willing to make sacrifices to make sure the basic needs of the animals care are covered. Everything else is gravy. Don't let what others value interfere with the potential for a great life with you and your next pet.
> 
> Good luck in your search. There's a very lucky animal out there waiting for you.


Thank you. I really appreciate it. I find myself being jumped on for nearly everything I say or do or believe, not just with pets, but with everything, by most of the people most of the time. It's always nice when a rare person gets where I am coming from.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree with Bender, try to find a Golden rescue that needs Fosters...they supply the medical care, you supply the love! Most rescues are overwhelmed right now, i got a call last night from our local Golden rescue as they need foster for 3 new intakes this week alone. Fostering is very rewarding, as you truly can help many dogs in need!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I dont know if you posted this in the original post but do you have the support from your family? What happens if your car breaks down, or you get sick and need to go to the hospital, what happens if you lose your job? Will your family be willing to support the costs of your puppy that you might not be able to cover for a period of time? I'm not trying to sound like an inconsiderate a-hole (that's just my personality) but you really have to think about this and I mean really think about this. Good luck with what ever you decide. and if you do end up getting a golden or any dog, make sure to come back and post pictures and there a lot of knowledgeable people on this forum that will help you with any problems you have.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

The foster idea might be a great one, at least to start.
If I'd have even thought or heard about fostering, I think I might have started there.
Sierra turned my life upside down in regard to changes in my lifestyle.
Hubby wanted a puppy, I said flat out NO (I knew who was going to have to drive every day at lunch break and get up every night with the puppy...me)!
I thought older dog would be better.

We got Sierra from our Vet/Breeder who had gotten her back from a couple (divorce or something) at 2 year old. The Vet's clause in any contracts is the dog has to be surrendered back to her, cannot be sold or given away without her consent. She wants control of who has her dogs and the conditions they are in. Which I applaud her for.
We had a month trial period with Sierra, but the first night we knew she was staying.
We didn't pay any money for her, but realistically we spend a lot on her. Good food, toys (probably too many), treats (probably too many), etc.
We wouldn't and haven't thought twice about vet expenses as that's part of having a dog. 
We have only one main income right now and things do get tight, but Sierra doesn't go without at all.

I would do it again in heartbeat, but the commitment IS there.

Sorry for rambling
Karen


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

It seems as though you are getting blasted and I am sorry. I am the one that suggested the "backyard breeders." Not to my knowledge of course. I'll take some of the heat off of you by what I am fixing to say. I don't see anything wrong with finding Golden Retrievers listed for sale in the paper and buying one. What is wrong with it? If you go to their homes, see both the parents, their place is clean, the dogs are loved and taken care of, you have A.K.C. registration papers, first shots, wormed, and vet clearances. If you want it for a pet, not a show dog, an agility trained dog, or one for field trials, what is the problem? Then why pay $2,000 for the dog. The fact of the matter is....I am 34 years old. I have never had a cold, a sore throat, a headache, or a stomache virus in my life. There are no major health problems in either side of my family. My parents have not been to the doctor for anything other than check-ups in 30 years. My husband and his family is the same way. My daughter on the other hand is constantly sick with something. You get what you get!!!! $300.00 or $2,000.00, and my breeder had the same warranty and health guarantee as the big time breeders.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Things in this day and age cost alot, i grew up poor, but that was in the 50's and 60's, and i asume vet. care back then, well not as it is today, it really cost alot, and as far as food for a dog, a little better food, that can not be bought at walmart, would be better for dog, and perhaps save you money, by fewer vet bills.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I do want you to take seriously all the things people have had to say. But, I am one of the people on the forum who owns a "back yard breeder" golden. From reading all the posts, you would expect me to say next that we have paid horrendous vet bills, that this dog is sick all the time, etc. 
But we have been lucky so far. Brooks is five years old and has been incredibly healthy. 

That isn't to say I don't take care of him. He gets a good quality food, he lives inside the house with us as a cherished member of the family. He is walked twice a day. He gets heart/worm and flea treatments each month. He is always up to date on all his shots and tests, and he was neutered at 21 months.

Caring for a dog can be a manageable expense, but you do have to have a little luck on your side in terms of the dog's health.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden 999 please think about what you are saying. No one is judging you as a person or a potential dog owner. I havent seen anyone say you are unfit to own a dog. So climb down of your box and think about what is being said here. I work with poor families that own dogs. I often see these dogs with sores, sickness, unhappy, due to feeling so ill. These dogs seem to know that i am worried about them and will come to me and sit by my feet. The owners say, we cant afford to take this dog to the vet so i try to advise them on how to make them more comfortable. 

I will see a dog one week and the next I hear it had died from Parvo or something that could have been put right by a vet. DO YOU THINK THAT THIS WAS FAIR ON THE DOG? DO YOU THINK THESE FAMILIES WANTED THIS FOR THE DOG? I try to encourage these families to hand the dog over to rescue. I WILL ASK YOU NOW, WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF YOU SAW A DOG SUFFERING AND THE FAMILY NOT ABLE TO PAY FOR TREATMENT? YOU THOUGHTS ON THIS WOULD BE APPRECIATED.

If you have family that can support you in having a puppy, will look afer it if you are ill and help meet all the pups needs then go ahead with it. Still unsure how you are going to pay for the pup though.

As a breeder I would have to tell you that i couldnt allow one of my pups to go to a family that couldnt afford to offer it the very best life possible and that includes paying vet bills. 

You say you are poor. What you own is relative to what you earn. I would love a Jag, I have a car with a 950cc engine! I would love to buy clothes with famous labels, I often buy from supermarkets and if im really lucky Marks and Spencers!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> I do want you to take seriously all the things people have had to say. But, I am one of the people on the forum who owns a "back yard breeder" golden. From reading all the posts, you would expect me to say next that we have paid horrendous vet bills, that this dog is sick all the time, etc.
> But we have been lucky so far. Brooks is five years old and has been incredibly healthy.
> 
> That isn't to say I don't take care of him. He gets a good quality food, he lives inside the house with us as a cherished member of the family. He is walked twice a day. He gets heart/worm and flea treatments each month. He is always up to date on all his shots and tests, and he was neutered at 21 months.
> ...


Very true. Flora is from a "reputable" breeder that many other people on this site have dogs from, but she quickly developed a hereditary problem and very likely has HD in her left hip.

We all hope our dogs will be healthy, and very often they are. I guess my main point is, what if you end up with a Flora? : What then? Love is great, but love can't pay for knee surgery.

In the end, it is your decision. I really think you are better suited for maybe a younger - middle-aged rescue golden. Puppies are SOOO much work and very expensive. By getting an older dog you can bypass all the puppy expenses, although this doesn't mean you won't have to deal with veterinary bills in the future.

I wish you luck, and I sincerely hope that your dog, whenever you get him or her, receives proper medical care and stays in good health.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

_*Posted by FeatherRiverSam*..."I think you need to reevaluate your wants...quite honestly if I was a breeder or with a rescue group, I'm not, and I read this I would be very hesitant about placing a dog with you."_

_*Posted by Golden999*..."And it is exactly that sort of attitude that makes me wary of some of some breeders and rescue groups. Particularly in the case of rescue groups, I have strong reservations about the way they do business and I'm not sure I'd want to financially support them by getting a dog from them even if I could afford to do so."_

The rescue group I worked with when I got my dog was very reasonable and careful about who they let their dogs go out with. And I know it wasn't because they were elitists, it was because they wanted to make sure, as best they could, that their dogs ended up in homes where there was a very, very good chance it would become the dogs forever home.

I really think you're wrong to pass judgment on these rescue groups...if you found a puppy/dog on your doorstep and ended up taking care of him/her for a given amount of time and were unable to keep it...wouldn't you want to make sure that it went to a good home where you knew it was going to get the care and love you felt it deserved?

If some rich guy told you he'd take the dog because he thought it might be fun for his kids or someone like yourself wanted the dog - where would you want the dog to go?

I assure you these dogs don't go out to just the rich...in the rural area in which I live the rich are only here during the summer months, the rest of the time it just us rural folks and that's where the far majority of these dogs go.

I think you'd be so impressed with the work these rescue centers do if only you could hear some of the stories. How they're able to do it is beyond me - most of them are very special people in my humble opinion.

Woody is my second Golden. He is a rescue I picked up at 18 months old. Samantha my first Golden was papered and just 9 weeks old when I got her. Now don't get me wrong Sammie is/was what people here call their heart dog but old Woody is more affectionate and goofy than Sammie ever was - I really didn't think it was possible - but it was and is.

Please don't cross a rescue off your list when you're ready - they're really wonderful dogs.

Pete


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great post FeatherRiverSam!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I too hope I am not sending the wrong message, I have four Goldens (2 nine year olds, 2 one year olds) .....all four from Back Yard Breeders (2 directly purchased, 2 via rescue), and so far (crossing all paws) only one of the four has had major health issues. They are all AKC pups, and I love them all dearly...if I couldn't find a way to pay the $5,0000 Hobbes has needed in surgeries.....he would have had severe shoulder deformity...an a poor quality of life.

I count my blessings I could find a way to afford it. But in my earlier adult years, getting a pup meant going to the local shelter...and finding a mixed breed that spoke to my heart...cutting corners where I could, but always providing what was needed for my pup.

I wish you luck, please keep us posted in what you do. Please do consider fostering, it is rewarding beyond words!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Instead of buying, adopting, fostering, or anything else how about Volunteering for your local rescue? You are obviously a caring individual and seem to want only the best for your furcompanion. Why not spread that caring around a bit and volunteer at a local rescue group. The bonds that you will form and the wealth of knowledge you will gather is something I wish I could give to everyone on the forum. To know that you have had a hand in not only saving a life, but, turning that dreary life into one that's full of laughter and love with a devoted human family is an experience you'll never forget. The backbone of any rescue group are: A. The volunteers B. The fosters. C. The volunteers & the fosters!!!! Who knows, during one of those days you're out helping you might look up and see the "one" that was meant for you to find.
And yes, I do belong to a rescue group.
Any yes, I do put the welfare of the dog above any wants that a human might have.
But that certainly doesn't mean I would not allow you to adopt.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kally76 said:


> Where are you located? You can get awesome golden retriever puppies from awesome breeders in Mississippi and Alabama for around $300.00.


Guaranteed NOT to have health clearances, a solid ancestry of healthy relatives, and likely to cost far more in the long run...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Golden999. I have been dirt poor and a pet owner. It can be done, but you have to be able to have a vet that works with you (your family member could actually be charged with a crime for practicing veterinary medicine without a license if they tried to treat your pet). A vet that takes payments can be a life saver for someone who doesn't have a ton of disposable income. 

As for food, if you feed a lesser quality food, you will have to feed more of it. Maybe you have a family member who has a Costco membership? If so, Kirkland's Premium is a pretty good food for a great price $22 for 40 lbs. 

You can bake your own biscuits. That's what I do. It costs about $7 for a jumbo jar of peanut butter, $5 for a generic big bag of whole wheat flour and you can use water to make it mix up nicely. Roll it up into a tube and slice into smaller pieces and bake for 20 minutes at 350. Make sure you keep them in the freezer until you are ready for them (we put a two to three days worth in sandwich bags and throw all the bags into the freezer except the one we keep in the fridge). That initial investment will last you for several months and the treats are super yummy to the dogs.

You can buy ivermectin at a feed store and use that for HW preventative. You will need to ask for guidance on that, I am not sure what the dosage is, but it costs approximately $2 per month. 

My suggestion is to set some money aside every month. The same amount that you would plan on paying for meds, spay/neuter, food, treats and preventatives. Do this for several months until you have a small nest egg to be able to do the best you can on the income you have.

I am of the firm belief that nobody should be prevented from owning a pet as long as they aren't abusers of animals. But you may have to really do what you can to cut back in other areas. I have been there, done that. My animals were well loved and cared for, but I did have to budget every single month because I honestly was as poor as poor can be. But they NEVER went without food or vet care.

I do have to add that I am not sure what happened with your friend's family members, but rescues don't take animals back just on a whim. There has to be some sort of gross violation of the contract. The rescues in general have entirely too many animals to take an animal back "just because". I am thinking you aren't getting the whole story in that situation.

Good luck!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Instead of buying, adopting, fostering, or anything else how about Volunteering for your local rescue? You are obviously a caring individual and seem to want only the best for your furcompanion. Why not spread that caring around a bit and volunteer at a local rescue group. The bonds that you will form and the wealth of knowledge you will gather is something I wish I could give to everyone on the forum. To know that you have had a hand in not only saving a life, but, turning that dreary life into one that's full of laughter and love with a devoted human family is an experience you'll never forget. The backbone of any rescue group are: A. The volunteers B. The fosters. C. The volunteers & the fosters!!!! Who knows, during one of those days you're out helping you might look up and see the "one" that was meant for you to find.
> And yes, I do belong to a rescue group.
> Any yes, I do put the welfare of the dog above any wants that a human might have.
> But that certainly doesn't mean I would not allow you to adopt.


 
Excellent suggestion! More than one foster honme has found the perfect addition to their family - meant to be!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

sharlin said:


> Instead of buying, adopting, fostering, or anything else how about Volunteering for your local rescue? You are obviously a caring individual and seem to want only the best for your furcompanion. Why not spread that caring around a bit and volunteer at a local rescue group. The bonds that you will form and the wealth of knowledge you will gather is something I wish I could give to everyone on the forum. To know that you have had a hand in not only saving a life, but, turning that dreary life into one that's full of laughter and love with a devoted human family is an experience you'll never forget. The backbone of any rescue group are: A. The volunteers B. The fosters. C. The volunteers & the fosters!!!! Who knows, during one of those days you're out helping you might look up and see the "one" that was meant for you to find.
> And yes, I do belong to a rescue group.
> Any yes, I do put the welfare of the dog above any wants that a human might have.
> But that certainly doesn't mean I would not allow you to adopt.


And that's what I meant by Special People...

Pete


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmm, I'm a bit on the fence here. My Max was a 350 expense from a hobby breeder (and I use that term as they were very knowledgable re: breeding/had healthy dogs but did not do all the clearances.) I personally coudln't have afforded a 1000 dollar dog either. I passed a number of pups up and did what I could to have the odds as well stacked in my favor as I could get in that situation. That being said - I do have the money to take my Max to the vet when he needs to go or buy him toys or replace the stuff he chewed up or for an obedience class. Not a lot of extra money here, but I find a way to budget it in when necessary. That is the part of your post that really worries me - the after I get the dog, I still can't really afford what he/she will reasonably need. The whole finding clinics for the vaccines is great but the lack of great vet care is what really stops me short.

If you're going to do this...well, then, let me give you a few tips:
1. If you can't afford a crate or to replace things in your home, I'd steer away from a puppy.
2. Do you have a Tractor Supply store where you are? We recentlly switched to 4 health which is a decent quality food and it's not that much more than Beneful which my dogs were on prior. Ole Roy is super cheap - do NOT feed your dog such garbage please. What people say about feeding your dog good quality food having a positive affect on their health is very true. My Max and Willow's fur is getting softer and Max isn't itching like he was. 
3. Don't listen to the person who said there's no difference between a really expensive well bred dog and a family whose pet had babies for them to make money since all your are looking for is a pet. It is VERY important that you really keep in mind everything everyone is telling you about poorly bred goldens. Be very choosy re: your pick and know that even then, chances are, you may have very well drawn the short stick.
4. If you have no one to step in for you if something happens to you or to help you with emergency vet bills - get a rescue. You will have peace knowing that if something should happen to you, your dog will be safe and have another chance at life.

You said in one of your posts to imagine a world where parents that couldn't afford children were commanded not to have them. Good policy, to my thinking. We have plenty of those kids in my area and let me tell you, those parents were not thinking in the best interests of their kids. If there was no public assistance, then perhaps people would be forced to think a lot harder about making big decisions like this. Only thing with a dog, is that there is no welfare to step in and help you out when things go awry. That may seem harsh, but working in public schools has given me a much better perspective than a lot of people. For example, having a kid tell you that their tooth hurts really badly. You see a terrible cavity or an abcess and you know the school won't send them home for it and the parents won't take them to the dentist to have it fixed. Or how about the kids who come to school with no socks, falling apart shoes, skin and bones - who go around at breakfast time begging food off the other kids. It's important dog owners are responsible but so much more for when it comes to have human kids.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have just read through every single reply you have gotten and I do not believe that anyone is trying to gang up on you in any way, shape, or form. Rather, I think they are trying to help you realize just how expensive owning a dog can be. Our three dogs have their own bank account. Yes, that's right. They have their own account at the bank that is completely separate from our personal bank account. We deposit anywhere between $100 and $300 in it every 2-3 weeks or so. That account is for any emergencies that may come up, whether it be an unexpected trip to the emergency vet, illness, or injury. Whatever it is, we want to be prepared. I won't even say how much money we spend on our dogs every month. It's obscenely high. The food that we feed alone costs $54 for a 30lb bag and we're buying it about every 3 weeks. I'm not saying that we're rolling in the dough by any means, but we always make sure that we have money put away for our dogs. It truly would be unfair to put a dog in a situation where it may not be able to have everything it needs, especially the right medical care. 

I do very much like the suggestion of becoming a foster home for a rescue group. That way, you would be able to help a dog find their new home and the rescue would pay for everything the dog needs, including food and vet care. If I were you, I would save up some money for a while and find a reputable breeder who does all health clearances and has good lines. If you go with a backyard breeder, you may end up spending more in vet care than you would for the actual dog itself. I really do wish you the best of luck.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Has anyone read Breakfast at Sally's? It's the story of a man who lost everything (financially) and fell into a sever depression. He was living out of his car, all his family had abandoned him, and all he had was his little dog. He contemplated suicide, but as he headed toward a bridge to jump off, he looked back at his little dog and wondered what would happen to his dog, so didn't jump.
Anyway, this man clearly didn't have anything, except love for his dog which was the only thing that kept him on this earth.


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

I hope you are able to find a golden in a shelter, I think that is the least expensive option. There is a couple at the dog park who adopted litter mate golden pups at Animal Control, though I don't know how long they waited and watched. Volunteering is a great option if you have the time. When we looked at the shelter there was a volunteer taking the dogs for a walk. She was able to point out the family pet whose family dropped him off even though there were no issues with the dog. 

GL with your search, I think the goldens find us and not the other way around...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

In addition to considering rescue--have you considered raising a service or guide dog puppy? It would be a great opportunity to have a puppy and 'free' training classes as well as give back to the community. 

You could also look into fostering service or guide dogs and/or adopting drop-out or retired dogs. I know someone who fostered a retired lab from Guide Dogs for the Blind. The dog lived with them and was every part of their life--but was legally belonging to Guide Dogs which paid for ALL vet expenses (they have an on-site vet clinic they took the dog too).


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

jwemt81 said:


> Our three dogs have their own bank account. Yes, that's right. They have their own account at the bank that is completely separate from our personal bank account. We deposit anywhere between $100 and $300 in it every 2-3 weeks or so. That account is for any emergencies that may come up, whether it be an unexpected trip to the emergency vet, illness, or injury.


That's such a great idea!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Instead of buying, adopting, fostering, or anything else how about Volunteering for your local rescue? You are obviously a caring individual and seem to want only the best for your furcompanion. Why not spread that caring around a bit and volunteer at a local rescue group. The bonds that you will form and the wealth of knowledge you will gather is something I wish I could give to everyone on the forum. To know that you have had a hand in not only saving a life, but, turning that dreary life into one that's full of laughter and love with a devoted human family is an experience you'll never forget. The backbone of any rescue group are: A. The volunteers B. The fosters. C. The volunteers & the fosters!!!! Who knows, during one of those days you're out helping you might look up and see the "one" that was meant for you to find.
> And yes, I do belong to a rescue group.
> Any yes, I do put the welfare of the dog above any wants that a human might have.
> But that certainly doesn't mean I would not allow you to adopt.


I think this is a wonderful suggestion. It would provide you an opportunity to help another soul who has also had a rough life and is looking for a second chance. Though you have your heart set on a golden retriever pup, you may find your heart dog among one of the mixed breeds. Don't close your heart off to other possibilities. Good Luck.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> Our three dogs have their own bank account. Yes, that's right. They have their own account at the bank that is completely separate from our personal bank account.


We also have a bank account for our pets. I keep a cushion of 3,000 in it - from experience I know that one emergency can wipe that out. In fact, in the four days when Bennett became ill to having to let hm go, we spent 6,000. I am forever grateful that we didn't have to make a decision for him based on money.

My older son has a rescue dog and cat. I have told thim that we would help him out for any unusual vet bills. Same for my daughter.

And OP, it is obvious that you have a lot of love to give and are trying to do the right thing. After all, you can here for input. Fostering is a wonderul idea. A chance to get a real life experince in what you would be comitting to do by getting a dog.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

saw that you've looked on Craiglist - have you advertised wanting a golden?? ya never know.

I planned on buying a "good dog", but got "the very best" 6 month old off Craigslist for $200. People, sadly, have to rehome their dogs for many reasons.

I figured since he was "craigie" he'd be costing us at least $20,000 early....been 2+ wonderful years & nothing major (regular visits to 2 different vets)


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I am far from wealthy, actually pretty poor by many standards. I haven't had a professional haircut in over twenty years, pick up my clothes at thrift stores and yard sales, etc. What money I have is used for my dogs. 

My two goldens were foster failures. I have my original mut shelter dog, but finally came to a place where I was able to foster for rescue with the idea of eventually adopting. This is a fantastic way to first of all help and second of all find a dog you can't part with. Their vetting, food, equipment is all covered by the rescue and you have an incredible support system for any difficulties. 

If you are dealing with a legitimate breed rescue, I will always think this is the best way to go. Whatever the rescue charges (usually broken down by age) it is less expensive and comes nowhere near covering their costs. I am unfortunate enough to be drawn to the seniors. (Only unfortunate in the fact that the odds are good they won't be with me as long.) If adopting, they come to you spayed/neutered, current on vaccinations, microchipped and fully vetted with a good assessment from the foster family of their temperment and any quirks. From $400 for a puppy to $100 for a senior that's a heck of a deal. I do know that while I was fostering my kids the rescue spent several thousand dollars on medical bills for them which would have been very difficult for me to cover (but I'd have done it somehow.)

Since I am at my personal dog maximum right now with three I've been doing other volunteer work for the rescue - mainly home visits. I can tell you what the rescue is NOT looking for with a home visit - they are not looking for fabulous wealth, a designer home, immaculate conditions. In fact most of those things would be a bit of a red flag. They want a safe, comfortable home where a dog would be part of the family.

And as far as vet bills go - just a couple of weeks ago one of my toothless seniors inhaled a tennis ball on a weekend evening. This was not a chronic disease, this was an emergency. If I had not had the ability to pay the $250 I would have had to just sit there and watch my beloved dog die in an agonizing manner. It happens. And it can happen at any time.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> When it comes down to it, I think each pet owner needs to make the decision for themselves in what they can and should afford for the good of their pets. However, I think you should go into pet ownership with the expectation and intention of providing lifelong care for your pet, including vet. expenses, potentially including chemo and/or treatment for illnesses.


I couldn't agree more. In a lot of cases saving $1000 now so you can get a dog from a reputable and responsible breeder can save you money in the long run. However, there are no guarantees. My youngest came from a wonderful breeder and due to a freak occurrence racked up nearly $7000 in vet bills right before his first birthday. He is a fabulous dog and I can't imagine how heart-broken I would have been if we were not able to pay for his treatment. As it was it was hard for us to cover and I have my fingers and toes crossed that we don't have any other large medical expenses for the dogs until we can build back up our savings account.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden999 said:


> I can get my hands on cheap antibiotics if necessary, and I've already checked on the cost of heartworm medication.
> 
> I think you're probably well-intentioned here, but sometimes it's hard not to be offended when a well-off person basically says the poor shouldn't have dogs or children, get married, or really do any of the things that give meaning and joy to life. I know someone who grew up in a poor family and wouldn't have traded his parents for the world. Life is about more than money and how nice the material things around you are. There's a lot more to it than that.
> 
> Hey, at least be glad no woman will have me, otherwise you might be "burdened" with worrying about how my hypothetical children can't afford that XBOX360 and have to go to a regular ole family doctor instead of a pediatric specialist with caviar in his waiting room and valet parking.


Wow, you are being very judgmental. I can tell you the large majority of board members here are not "well off". We are for the large part, middle class or even lower income families who work hard and stretch dollars to make ends meet. Our dogs get good care because we do plan and sacrifice for their welfare.

My children have never been to a pediatric specialist, nor did I buy them many of the gadgets they clamored for. They had a 360 because they saved money that was given to them or they earned doing odd jobs.

It's a simple truth that you need to be able to afford the vet care for any dog you have.

I would really encourage you to contact the Golden rescue groups near you, don't write them off based on a few bad impressions. Go visit them at their events, most of them have calendars on their websites with dates and locations. Get to know the people and the organization and see if you might find one you could work with and adopt a rescue dog from.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who posted a kind comment or a word of advice. I didn't get a chance to reply to every post individually, but I read them all and there were some helpful hints in there that could be useful.

A few people posted things that might be considered harsh, but I don't question that everyone has good intentions, and I'll just have to agree to disagree with a few of you. No hard feelings.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

You have gotten a lot of good advice here, some of it may have not been what you wanted to hear, but hopefully you listened to it and gave it due consideration. This is a special group of people here who care about the welfare of their dogs like no other I have ever come across. Just because you want a dog now, does not necessarily mean it is the right time to have a dog in your life. You may need to save up for awhile before you are in a place to have a dog in your life. Volunteering at a shelter or a rescue group can help you get thru the wait, and truly help you understand what it takes to own and raise a dog. You said you are in PA- not sure where but here are some links to rescues that I am sure would love to have a animal loving person like yourself volunteer:

http://www.dvgrr.org/volunteer.php

http://www.mlar.org/volunteer

Hopefully one of these is nearby and a good fit for you....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you will really consider fostering for rescue. One of the big pluses in fostering is that in most rescue groups if you fall in love with your foster you get first option to adopt them.

Good luck in finding your new companion.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Phillyfisher said:


> Volunteering at a shelter or a rescue group can help you get thru the wait, and truly help you understand what it takes to own and raise a dog.


There are actually a lot of very good reasons why volunteering is not a great idea for me. I'd prefer not to go into detail on them, but they are real and legitimate.

I'm also not going to get into an argument with people about whether I am or am not a suitable dog owner. It's a free country, which means that how I live my life isn't for anyone to decide but me.

It's actually a popular past time for people to tell people like me that they shouldn't be doing things that almost everyone else does because of various circumstances in their life -- basically, the long and short of it is that the worse people's lives get, the less positive things people think they should be permitted to pursue. And then the same people wonder why so many folks struggle with depression and that sort of thing when there is sort of a mechanism built into the culture that makes people want to push the people who have hard luck in life even further down. The good simple things in life like family or having a pet or whatever shouldn't reserved solely for the people who have the money or the social standing or great health or who are superlikable.

Anyhow, I normally stay away from message forums and a lot of people in general because I find there are a lot of attitudes that people have that don't bring out the best in me. I'm normally in my heart of hearts a fairly nice guy, but there is something about people acting condescending to me and trying to tell me I'm not good enough to do things that makes me want to say some less than nice things. I mean one guy here actually implied people like me shouldn't be allowed to have children and that attitude isn't uncommon. I gave up message forums in general, for the most part, a while ago, and I think the frustration I'm feeling right now probably confirms that decision. People and I are a little like oil and water most of the time. That's part of why I need a dog for company.  I try not blame people too much, though, I know many of them are very nice except for a little blind spot that comes in when certain subjects come up -- I like to think it's not their fault and they don't even know at a deeper level the way it comes off. They can't help who they are anymore than I can help who I am.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I hear 'depression' in your posts. And anger, in general. I can't add anymore advice than what you've been given. I do want to say that animals are helpless in our hands. Part of why we are so careful with our Goldens is not because we are rich and want to spoil them, but because they need to have the best care possible. It isn't a judgement about you or your financial status. It's a plain fact. It sounds like you have a hard time taking care of yourself. Adding a helpless puppy to that could result in a terrible hardship for both of you.

I would suggest you save up the price of a well-bred puppy PLUS a savings account to cover vet bills. Our Golden is wonderfully healthy but has been to the vet's a few times for non-serious illnesses that required treatment. $500 each time. Even her yearly exam plus heartworm pills and flea and tick preventer runs over $300. You really need to be able to afford the yearly exam. And that's for an adult dog. Puppies need a series of shots. Your first few months with the new puppy can easily reach hundreds of $$$. Neutering is additional hundreds $$$ for a female.

Our daughter rescued the most wonderful dog for $24. She's affectionate, always sleeps at her feet, loves to play fetch and always comes when called. Regardless of the purchase price, the 'care' price is the same. It's not the cost of the puppy, it's the upkeep. A lucky Golden mom or dad who's Golden lives 14 healthy years can easily spend over $7,000 in vet bills during that dogs lifetime. Our Golden eats a moderately priced, high quality food which costs $360 per year, minimum, or another $5,000 just for food over the lifetime of the dog. Will you have $12,000 over the next 14 years to spend on your dog? I think it's a vital question no matter how badly you want a dog.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> I hear 'depression' in your posts. And anger, in general. I can't add anymore advice than what you've been given. I do want to say that animals are helpless in our hands. Part of why we are so careful with our Goldens is not because we are rich and want to spoil them, but because they need to have the best care possible. It isn't a judgement about you or your financial status. It's a plain fact. It sounds like you have a hard time taking care of yourself. Adding a helpless puppy to that could result in a terrible hardship for both of you.


The fact of the matter is, there are many dogs who are killed by shelters or who are homeless and starving, and you are sitting here telling me that I'd be doing a bad thing by feeding and vaccinating a dog, and giving it love and attention and the best medical care I can afford to give it, just because that might be less than what most people can afford. Now, granted, goldens are probably rarely euthanized (Because, really, who could help but love a golden retriever?), but maybe the golden I might get will cause someone who cares less about breed to adopt a different dog who otherwise wouldn't have a home. You never know.

This is really a ridiculous argument for me to be having. I know people who dearly loved dogs who lived very happy lives, but fed the dogs table scraps and rarely kept them company (That's not me, by the way -- this dog would have constant company) and certainly would have bulked at an expensive surgery, however much they loved their dog. Those dogs were happy to have owners and seemed well-adjusted to me. They were certainly better off with their owners than dead in a humane society back room somewhere.

Things seem to be getting a little out of whack when it comes to people's attitudes toward stuff like this. Dogs are great, and I do think they deserve to be protected from abuse and from true neglect, but to say they need to be protected from non-premium dog food and people who can't afford expensive surgeries is beyond absurd to me. It's like people are living on a different planet -- and many of those same people turn around and don't support health care reform or social programs FOR ACTUAL HUMANS. I don't get it...


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Golden999 said:


> It's a free country, which means that how I live my life isn't for anyone to decide but me.


Then why even come and post on here? You wanted opinions... people have given their opinions and tons of suggestions, and each one has been struck down.

And please, don't go blahblahing about being poor. Tons of people on here are. 

You want the dog, go get the dog... you're obviously not getting what people are saying. This retired doctor... will he be able to diagnose your dog with worms? Do a fecal sample? What about when your dog gets a urinary tract infection? Will he be able to diagnose that? 

Yes, I'm being harsh. Sorry, I've been alone for two days because my husband is two hours away working in a factory so we can have food on the table. He's staying with a friend during the week because we can't afford gas to and from work. He did splurge a little money this morning so we could take the stray dog we have living with us to the vet. I won't see him again until Friday. We all have problems.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't understand why you reference dogs getting euthanized in your posts yet won't really consider a rescue dog? Why not SAVE a dog from being euthanized instead of getting puppy that will actually be more expensive. 

So you're saying if you buy a golden retriever, maybe someone who cares less about a breed will rescue a dog? I don't follow your reasoning. If you want to save a life, why not just go get a rescue? Instead of thinking someone else will rescue a dog because you've bought the golden they would have gotten instead? 

If you want a purebred golden retriever, go for it. Lots of people on here are pro-purebred, pro-good breeder for different reasons and there's no problem with that. But don't try to justify it by thinking that in doing so, your actions will cause a rescue dog's life to be saved. It won't. The only way you'll save a dog's life is if YOU yourself go to a rescue and adopt a dog.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That last statement is quite a leap from your original post. Makes me wonder what the purpose of your op really was.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm probably not going to say anything different than what has already been said. I can sympathize with you, honestly.

I have loved dogs for as long as I can remember. When I was younger, although I had family dogs, I would walk up and down the neighbourhood streets charting all of the different breeds. All of my school reports were on dogs. I would see a dog loose on the street and take it home because it was lost.....everything was about dogs!! 

Eventually I left home and started my own life. I was a single parent at a fairly young age. I didn't have a good paying job; sometimes I didn't have a job at all. Regardless I still loved dogs more than anything and wanted one in the worst way. I would take my son out for walks and see people playing with their dogs in the yard, walking them down the street, having a wonderful time. I would go home and cry myself to sleep every night because although I knew I could have loved a dog to death.....I couldn't afford to have one. My head and my heart struggled frequently but my head always won....I needed to be fair to a dog and what kind of doggy parent would I have been if I couldn't have provided for him/her. Sure I could afford food but I didn't have the money for vet bills, grooming bills, obedience training, etc. I would have never forgiven myself had I caved and gotten a puppy only to have to have him euthanized for something I couldn't afford. And so I waited....I waited for years until I finally got the good job. Now I could afford all of what the puppy needed at that time and into the future. I felt confident that I now knew I could afford this puppy!! That puppy lived for 9 years and fortunately, he was a healthy dog so significant spending on vet bills was not required. 

I now have 3 Goldens.....I didn't spend alot of money on them and thus far, they have been healthy. Only vet trips have been for annual vaccinations, the odd ear infection and of course, neutering. I also have pet insurance for my dogs. My dogs eat a high quality food that costs $70.00 a bag and we go through 11/2 to 2 of those a month. Like many others, I probably go above and beyond when it comes to the care of my dogs (so I've been told anyway).

I feel for you as it is evident you love dogs and want one in your life. I don't want to be judgemental as I don't even know you. Having said that, like many others on the forum, I am also of the opinion that if you cannot afford to provide the basic necessities for a puppy/dog, then you probably shouldn't have one. I see way too many people rehoming their pets because "they can no longer afford them". 

I thing the suggestions about volunteering at the local shelters, walking dogs, fostering etc. are great ones. I know that's what I would do if I was unable to have a dog of my own. 

Good luck in whatever decision you choose to make.......


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> That last statement is quite a leap from your original post. Makes me wonder what the purpose of your op really was.


Same. (this post was too short.)


----------



## Bon&Brady (Jun 7, 2010)

Everyone deserves to have a puppy. Everyone deserves to have this kind of love. I totally agree with you there. It sounds like you've been burnt one too many times by some unkind people. 

But I would not have adopted my Brady if I did not know for sure that I would be able to care for him entirely. He is too precious to be reduced to table scraps and poor medical care. It would have broken my heart to have had to choose not to adopt him. But if I had known I would have struggled to care for him, I would have never chosen to bring him into my life. I would have left him for someone else with better means (and with purebred goldens you can be sure he wouldn't have been unadopted for long!). Brady is a huge responsibility. He's cost me well over $3,000 in cost, supplies, vet bills, etc. already. Any dog is going to be a big responsibility. Even shelter dogs. Sure, they may have cheaper adoption fees, but you can never account for possible future costs. So many people adopt on impulse and because the dogs are "so cute!" and they want to be loved. Many of those dogs end up right back in the shelters because families cannot care for them.

You coming on here shows that you do really care about making the right decision. I want you to have a puppy so badly, but I'm not sure you're financially ready. If you're looking to give a dog a better life than it has already, I suggest a shelter. Many others on here have offered fantastic suggestions already. I really hope everything works out for you. I know how frustrating all this can be as so many are telling you the opposite of what you want to hear. But, trust me, we are all on your side. We love our goldens to death and think everyone should be so blessed. We just want to make sure you make the best decision for you and any puppy. Thanks for being patient with everyone.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Then why even come and post on here? You wanted opinions... people have given their opinions and tons of suggestions, and each one has been struck down.


I think I was primarily hoping people could suggest cheaper ways to purchase a golden puppy. The guy who was actually the closest was the one who said he knew people selling for $300 in Mississippi. I don't live close enough to Mississippi for that to be something I could pursue (Since I am wary of paying in advance and having a dog shipped, it has to be in driving distance -- both because of being afraid of getting scammed, and wanting to meet a dog and making sure it was the right one for me in advance), but that was the sort of thing I thought I'd read, plus maybe some purchasing option I'd missed, or something along the lines of "Yeah, it sucks that they are so expensive, they are great dogs." (and I did get some of that, to be fair).

I wasn't really asking "Should I get a dog or not?". Maybe I could have been more clear with my original post. Sometimes I type so much or say so much that my original point gets obscured. I've been working on trying to be more concise (It isn't taking -- maybe I need a better trainer?  ).



> You want the dog, go get the dog... you're obviously not getting what people are saying. This retired doctor... will he be able to diagnose your dog with worms? Do a fecal sample? What about when your dog gets a urinary tract infection? Will he be able to diagnose that?


I wasn't saying the dog would never see a vet. I was just implying I might not be able to go to the best vet in town really often (I'd probably be looking for a cheap vet) and could supplement in other ways where it was reasonable and appropriate. Actually, you mentioned worms, and if you read my posts, you might recall that I mentioned I had found a pet clinic that does vaccinations _and heart worm tests _at a fairly low cost that I had researched.



Ranger said:


> I don't understand why you reference dogs getting euthanized in your posts yet won't really consider a rescue dog? Why not SAVE a dog from being euthanized instead of getting puppy that will actually be more expensive.
> 
> So you're saying if you buy a golden retriever, maybe someone who cares less about a breed will rescue a dog? I don't follow your reasoning. If you want to save a life, why not just go get a rescue? Instead of thinking someone else will rescue a dog because you've bought the golden they would have gotten instead?
> 
> If you want a purebred golden retriever, go for it. Lots of people on here are pro-purebred, pro-good breeder for different reasons and there's no problem with that. But don't try to justify it by thinking that in doing so, your actions will cause a rescue dog's life to be saved. It won't. The only way you'll save a dog's life is if YOU yourself go to a rescue and adopt a dog.


I don't like the contracts and regulations and background checks and so forth that rescues do, and that they reserve the right to take a dog back, and set themselves up as judging someone's fitness to have a dog. I'm just not comfortable with it. As you can probably tell, I'm a bit prickly about that kind of thing.  It's not because I would ever abuse a dog or anything like that, it's just because I don't like the idea of being judged and of someone else having the ultimate say into my pet rearing decisions, and whether I should have a pet at all (As you can see, opinions vary, and even if they were uniform that I should, I think I'd still be uncomfortable just in principle with a contract that gives someone other than me rights over a dog in my care even after I take him home). It's certainly the right option for some people, and I am not saying rescues shouldn't exist, just that they're not right for me, given my personality (Dogs aren't the only creatures with individual temperaments and personalities.  I recognize that we're all different.).

Golden rescues in particular are generally more than I can afford anyhow, and if I decide I am alright with a different breed or a mixed breed dog, I've noticed that many of them are highly available for free or at low cost no strings attached directly from owners who decided having a dog wasn't for them. So, if I decide I really must have a golden or nothing, rescues are out due to expense, and if I decide it's not realistic for me to hope to find someone who's selling a golden at a price I can afford and still want a dog, there'd be no reason to consider the red tape and frustration and bureaucracy of a rescue when so many dogs of those varieties are available without all that (and I still might be saving one indirectly since that owner might have otherwise dropped the dog off at a shelter or the guy who would have otherwise gotten it might go to the shelter).

I'm investigating other breeds and mixed breed dogs. I am just a little hesitant because my experiences with goldens (Not just the one I had growing up, but several) have been incredible, and my experiences with other breeds have been so-so. It's not that other other breeds are bad in any way, shape, or form, it's just that each breed is bred for traits that differ from other breeds, and what golden breeders came up with really suits me, whereas many other breeds are bred for traits that are alright but not necessarily ideal for me personally.  Ultimately, though, one has to be realistic and consider what is available and not what one wishes were available, though, I guess. So I'm pondering all that.



Laurie said:


> I can sympathize with you, honestly.


Thank you. I appreciate that. I know you mentioned grooming bills -- I am familiar with the type of brushing and nail clipping that goldens need, and yes the cutting of the clumps of hair behind the ears (Which I did sometimes even as a child), and I am confident that I can handle that or get some non-professionals I know who do it for their dogs to help on the cheap (I've already had offers for a little help occasionally).  Those are the type of things that I think are fairly reasonable to be able to save money by not assigning to a professional, generally. 



Bon&Brady said:


> Everyone deserves to have a puppy. Everyone deserves to have this kind of love. I totally agree with you there. It sounds like you've been burnt one too many times by some unkind people.


Thank you. 



> He is too precious to be reduced to table scraps


I plan on buying dog food. I might supplement with a table scrap or two as treats sometimes, but that would just be an extra something. The table scrap thing as a primary means of feeding was just other dog owners I knew in the past (not what I plan on doing) -- kind of an example of someone being able to have a happy dog without spending much money. My plan is to buy actually dog food, no worries there.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> In addition to considering rescue--have you considered raising a service or guide dog puppy? It would be a great opportunity to have a puppy and 'free' training classes as well as give back to the community.
> 
> You could also look into fostering service or guide dogs and/or adopting drop-out or retired dogs. I know someone who fostered a retired lab from Guide Dogs for the Blind. The dog lived with them and was every part of their life--but was legally belonging to Guide Dogs which paid for ALL vet expenses (they have an on-site vet clinic they took the dog too).


Now that is the best idea i have heard so far. What are your thoughts on this one golden 999?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bon&Brady said:


> Everyone deserves to have a puppy. Everyone deserves to have this kind of love. I totally agree with you there. It sounds like you've been burnt one too many times by some unkind people.
> 
> But I would not have adopted my Brady if I did not know for sure that I would be able to care for him entirely. He is too precious to be reduced to table scraps and poor medical care. It would have broken my heart to have had to choose not to adopt him. But if I had known I would have struggled to care for him, I would have never chosen to bring him into my life. I would have left him for someone else with better means (and with purebred goldens you can be sure he wouldn't have been unadopted for long!). Brady is a huge responsibility. He's cost me well over $3,000 in cost, supplies, vet bills, etc. already. Any dog is going to be a big responsibility. Even shelter dogs. Sure, they may have cheaper adoption fees, but you can never account for possible future costs. So many people adopt on impulse and because the dogs are "so cute!" and they want to be loved. Many of those dogs end up right back in the shelters because families cannot care for them.
> 
> You coming on here shows that you do really care about making the right decision. I want you to have a puppy so badly, but I'm not sure you're financially ready. If you're looking to give a dog a better life than it has already, I suggest a shelter. Many others on here have offered fantastic suggestions already. I really hope everything works out for you. I know how frustrating all this can be as so many are telling you the opposite of what you want to hear. But, trust me, we are all on your side. We love our goldens to death and think everyone should be so blessed. We just want to make sure you make the best decision for you and any puppy. Thanks for being patient with everyone.


No. Not everyone "deserves" to have a puppy. The well being of the puppy needs to be considered, and if someone is struggling financially simply to survive, then a puppy or dog will also. Does the puppy "deserve" that? 
Really. Priorities...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> That last statement is quite a leap from your original post. Makes me wonder what the purpose of your op really was.


 
It reminds me of a sociology experiment...


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I Paid 400.00 dollars for Jake. I didn't know a lot and by the time I learned a bit, Iwas standing in the breeders yard looking at him and just couldn't leave him there. It wasn't a very nice place.What I got is a dog with the perfect golden temprment, but hip displasia and allergies. He is allergic to almost all dog foods and has contact allergies. It is costing me a fortune to keep him comfortable.So given what I know now as compared to then,I wouldn't buy another 400.00 dog. I also don't think that you will find any breeders in that price range that do clearances on the parent to make sure they aren't breeding in genetic defects.So you may end up getting more than you bargained for, and it could lead to higher vet bills in the future.
I think everyone deserves to experience having a pet, and even people on limited incomes make the sacrifice in order to have the experience that a loving pet can bring.
I would suggest that you keep your options open, don't discount a rescue or an older golden, maybe one that is being retried from a breeding program. Or even a mix breed golden from the shelter. What ever you decide I hope you find the right situation for you.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I bought a $300 golden.... Then I paid $6000 to get her hip replaced. We are now shopping for a more expensive golden "hoping" we won't have the big expense again.

First of all as you have heard over and over on this board, you have to pay for the care. Whatever that care may be. I am not saying you have to go to the extreme we did but what if your pup eats something it shouldn't you have to be able to get a vet to care for it and if you can't you have to afford to have it euthanized. None of that is cheap. We went to an e vet recently with one of our dogs, we were there almost 3 hours for an x ray, sedatives, and a diagnosis. It cost us $450. Vets are expensive and you can not predict the unpredictable. You must be prepared to spend in my opinion a minimum of $1000 a year in care. That is if you need nothing extra, no infections, no hot spots, just routine care. 

You can find a cheap golden. But you get what you pay for. I got pretty lucky. My first golden "I" bought (not the family) was $50. She was a test breeding for the female, to see how she would do. The pups were registerable, but the sire was only certified not registered. This was a LONG time ago. My second golden was $50 but she was not a pure golden. Didn't mean I didn't love her. My heart dog Maxine was $350 her breeding was accidental, so the parents did not have their clearances and the breeders were up front with that, and charged accordingly. So for about 20 years I was lucky. Then I got Teddi she has been EXPENSIVE not only because of her hip but she has been plagued with urinary tract infections and the tests and antibiotics are not cheap. Knock on wood... She has been only routine vet visits for the past year. SHHH pretend I didn't notice.... However my older lab had an incident this year, the e-vet, a neurologist, and subsequent other vet visits. You have to be able to take proper care. 

Dogs are not children but darn it they require the same responsibility. IF your child were sick would you take them to a doctor or to a retired guy down the street? Medicine is changing every day. I know I work very close to the medical profession. The medicine we take that insurance helps pay for so we only have 'co pays' is the same medicine being used on our pets without 'co pays' it is not cheaper for a vet to get or administer. 

Oh and one more thing.... I love this breed they are my favorite dogs in the whole world second would be my labradors. However if you read this board, you will see cancer is a big deal in goldens. I lost one of my dogs to that. If you buy from a 'cheaper' source you may be buying into lines that have an increased chance for cancer to. The more reputable the breeder the better history you get on your dog. History, clearances and understanding is what you want. 

I think you need to look at your financial situation and be 'realistic' if you can or can not afford a dog at this time. I understand your wanting a dog, but responsibility to that animal has to be your commitment. 

Ann


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I think you were referring to me re: some people shouldn't be allowed to have kids. I'm a female, BTW, and I completely stand behind that. There is a difference between parents who can't afford the newest electronics, buy their childrens clothes on sale or from thrift shops, use coupons and have to watch their extra expenses and parents who rely on others to buy toys for their kids, rely on free clothes and no matter whether they are too big or too small - doesn't matter, can't afford to feed themselves much less the kids so the kids go hungry, and find the money to buy cigarettes and beer but can't find the money to properly take care of their kids. Have you seen a child come to school with shoes 5 sizes too big? Or the kids whose shoes are obviously much to small and hurt their feet. Have you cared for children whom you know go home to parents who are volatile, parents who have drug/alcohol issues, parents who wanted a baby to love them but now don't want the responsibility that came with it? You seem very niave to me when it comes to the real picture of what a parent who can't afford their children really can be and is too often. So your stand is those parents of those unwanted, ill-cared for, hungry, among many other things should have had those kids just because they wanted one so that someone could love them and they would feed needed? Yeah, we're going to have to agree to disagree on that one.

Your whole take on why a rescue wouldn't work seems flawed to me - you and the rescue would share the same ideals so where would the problem stem? Here again I feel that your view is a bit niave. You don't like rescues because they judge you? The world judges you, time judges you, your family and every person in it judges you. It's like breathing, something you just can't get away from. I personally would rather a rescue judge me than a lot of other people because they look for the strength of a persons heart and character.

You refuse to really give us much information about you - why fostering or volunteering won't work. There are several things we can guess about you that you're not telling us. Either you're disabled/on disability and and are either a very private person or ashamed to share that with us OR you're someone who pretty much puts the blame on where you are in your life on everything and everyone outside of you so figure this is about as good as it's going to get OR maybe you're a felon who was in prison and dont' want the background checks because you'll fail them OR ooh, maybe you saw some mob boss whacking someone and you were put into witness protection for the rest of your life with a small government income because you testified against him in court!! You ask us to know what a great good guy you are but you leave a lot of things out so really, how are we to know?

This is what I've gathered that I do know about you. You share a lot of caring qualities that a lot of the people here posess. You share the love that we have for this special breed. Your doggy, whatever it may be, will certainly not lack for love. However, what you do not share with many of us is the deep sense of responsibility and duty we feel reguarding our dogs - they are so innocent and loving and it is a special thing to be the caretaker or something so pure and uncomplicated. They have the ability to save us from ourselves and ask for nothing in return and that is why it is so more important to be able to give them as much back as we can. You also lack the education that this forum provides - the one I lacked before I came here as well. You need to spend some time reading the rescue forums here and some of the stories of the dogs that members here have helped to save or rescues have. It's very untrue that goldens are not put to sleep or left to die at shelters. It would break your heart to read some of these posts and some of these stories. It will also give you a much more informed view of what it's really like out there for goldens. Your view of the entire breed is based on one amazing dog - learn that poorly bred goldens are out there that not only have medical issues but can also be agressive and have very poor temperments. May I suggest reading the golden behavorial forum here to become better informed about things like that? 

It is possible to get a golden for 350 dollars but if you are set on doing that, you need to be as very careful and discriminating in your search and even then, you are most likely still getting a poorly bred golden. 

Just so you know, having a golden puppy is not going to be anything you expect it to be. Read through the puppy forum to really get an understanding of the little land sharks, destroyers, hyper energetic, and naughty creatures they truly are. I honestly believe that a golden puppyhood is one of the most demanding and trying puppyhoods of all the breeds. I've read posts of owners who were in tears and comepletely beside themselves, not knowing how to handle it - reevalutating if they ever should have gotten this dog - what were they going to do if the situation never got any better - they wouldn't say it but I know some were considering on having to give their dog away. Really get a true picture of what this breed really is like, how much work they really are, why it's important to be discriminating when buying one, and accept in your heart that great goldens aren't born, they are a lot of work, training, and socialization. Their potential really is reliant on their owner and take it from me, it's a rough road to take!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I work for a vet and hope to be one someday. Everyday I see people come into our office for both routine care (vaccines) and for emergencies. There are people that can provide above and beyond basic care and those that have to choose a more moderate program. 

Pick a vet that is willing to work with you and has a billing department. You will find that vets that take payments are hard to find, but are out there. There is a credit card called "care credit" that can be used on any human/animal care costs and there is little to no interest. Check it out for case of emergency.

Also pick a vet that is willing to give alternatives to treatments. Some vets are really great about telling you of 'at home ear cleaner' or cheaper ivermectin for heartworm treatment. There are alternatives to the higher end, easy to use products offered. However, you need to do one or the other. Heartworm preventative is not something to skimp on!

A new puppy exam will cost you about $500 or more dollars to just complete the new series of vaccinations. This is not something you can do at home. It is also something that I would NOT recommend doing at a 'wham bam thank you Dr." type vaccine drive. Your puppy needs a good exam and you need to build a rapport with your vet. The pup will need DHPP (distemper), Rabies, and perhaps Lyme depending on your area. Not to mention a heartworm test, neuter/spay, preventatives, worms, any other problems. 

My husband and I have the means to buy a puppy and we will be bringing him home later this summer. *Yet* I have still been saving for this puppy for the last 2 years. We have a coffee can that I put $100-300 dollars inside each month or from each paycheck. It is much easier to shell out over $1000 for a puppy when you've been saving little by little for a long time. By the time we pick up and pay for our puppy, it almost seems like we haven't even paid for him since we haven't missed the little bits of money we've put away! We already have extra money in our can for vet care, food, and future emergencies. I think that I'll continue to do this in the future, too. 

I also like the idea of fostering a dog. Rescues really are terrific organizations. Some of the bad rescues give all of the other good ones a bad name. The rescues pay for food and veterinary care- you provide the love! What better thing to do than provide love and shelter to a dog in need? It sounds like you could do this and be such a savior to a dog in need!!! 

Whatever you decide, I hope that you stick around and continue to learn and share on our forum!

I'm also from Pennsylvania- what part are you in? I volunteer for a local GR rescue. Send me a PM once you get 15 posts and we can discuss which rescues are near you. I can also keep my ears open about ppl rehoming pups/adults.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I just want to say to you that , i too do not get along with very many people, been a life long problem for me, i have depression, take meds., grew up poor, did no know we were poor at that time, had wonderfull family , and we had dogs, by no means am i wealthy, middle class, and losing, as many middle class are, i have no doubt you have the love to give, just want you to realize how much it cost to have pets, i have two now, did have 3, lost spencer 5 months ago, good luck i whatever you do.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> I do want to say that animals are helpless in our hands. Part of why we are so careful with our Goldens is not because we are rich and want to spoil them, but because they need to have the best care possible.


So eloquent and true


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Golden999 said:


> There are actually a lot of very good reasons why volunteering is not a great idea for me. I'd prefer not to go into detail on them, but they are real and legitimate.
> 
> I'm also not going to get into an argument with people about whether I am or am not a suitable dog owner. It's a free country, which means that how I live my life isn't for anyone to decide but me.
> 
> ...


This might be harsh, but dont come here looking for sympathy. I hate people who talk about how bad their life is and blah blah blah. If you looked through this forum before you posted you would have seen that every here is a die hard golden/dog lover. So for you to come into a forum like this and ask for the *cheapest* way to get a golden puppy is just asking for trouble. (I'm no one to tell you not to come to this forum, because it is a very good forum, but dont cry if you're not hearing what you like. I have posted a thread or 2 that I have gotten some not so nice posts, but they are a reality check and are written with good intentions) I'm not saying I dont care for people who are suffering, because my parents at one time were struggling financially, but they NEVER EVER asked for anyones help and NEVER did they go telling people how bad off they were. They just worked hard and got through it. Like someone else said, if you're going to get the puppy then get him, no one can stop you, but dont expect for people here to help you find the cheapest puppy. They have all given you very good alternatives.

You can either
A) Buy the puppy, no one can stop you; I just hope all these posts have made you think twice
B) Save up money and buy the pup when you think you might be financially ready for one
C) Rescue a pup
D) Rescue an adult
E) Foster
F) Volunteer

Once again, this post isnt meant to offend you because I dont know you and dont know what you're going through, but just saying how things really are. I just hate when people are getting suggestions that they dont want to hear and then come back with a sad story so people can feel sorry for them. If you do end up getting a golden or any dog I CAN tell you that this forum is great for help with anything, and I mean anything you might need help with.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> My husband and I have the means to buy a puppy and we will be bringing him home later this summer. *Yet* I have still been saving for this puppy for the last 2 years. We have a coffee can that I put $100-300 dollars inside each month or from each paycheck. It is much easier to shell out over $1000 for a puppy when you've been saving little by little for a long time. By the time we pick up and pay for our puppy, it almost seems like we haven't even paid for him since we haven't missed the little bits of money we've put away! We already have extra money in our can for vet care, food, and future emergencies. I think that I'll continue to do this in the future, too.


I can do that - get used to putting $100 into that pot every single month and have $1200 at the end of the year. Quite enough for a puppy. 

One thing else I can suggest is that putting that money into the pot shouldn't stop after you get the puppy. Um, as you might need $100 a month to take care of vet and food bills, as well dog classes... 

That really cheap food at Walmart, for example, could cause your dog to have kidney failure or other major league stomach issues - which mean enormous vet bills. 

Don't bring a puppy home if you can't emotionally and financially provide for him. They are not toys that automatically love you back and can be thrown away if they don't. You have to commit to them.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

We paid $300 for our Golden to have a dog with a bad temperament. My dog has bitten 3 times now and I had to hire a behavior specialist to come in and help us. It helped with her behavior, but did not cure it. The first year of her vet bills cost us well over $1000 with her care and that includes her spay. Keep in mind that the first year is very expensive with the shots and booster shots. I have a fairly cheap vet's office also. You are much better off rescuing a young dog at a rescue. This is what I'm most likely going to do in the future.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

I see exscusses, but no explanation.

You can't say you have problems with the world and then get angry when people assume.

I am starting to think Troll


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

What Les Said.

I still have close to $13,000 sitting on a Visa Card from 2007, all Vet Bills, that will probably take me the rest of my life to pay off...

We have Insurance now.



Lestorm said:


> Breeders will tell you if cant afford to buy a puppy then you cant afford to keep one! Sounds harsh but the cost of a puppy is nothing compared to what you can expect to pay over the next 14 yrs. Vet bills cripple some owners, innoculations are costly as is worming, flea treatment. Then you have the essentials, food, collar and lead, bed, toys, training class, the list is endless.
> 
> If you live close to a good breeder you could approach her for a puppy on breeding terms. You will still have all the expense but wont have to pay for the pup. The set back on this is that she will be returned to the breeder for a litter and having a litter carries a risk to the bitch. The for's for this is that you get your puppy and the puppy gets to have her own family where she gets all the love and attention every dog deserves.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My golden boy (probably a mix) was a rescue from our city's pound. I paid a whopping $166.00 for him which included the costs for a hernia operation, all his shots, neutering, micro-chip and dog license. Sure some rescue dogs have issues but so do dogs who have lived with one family all their lives. I also don't have 2 nickles to rub together for the most part but I've managed to put money aside for vet bills. If my rescue golden could talk I'm sure he'd say something like this:

"I am going to be a rescued dog my entire life. I'm not really comfortable getting into too much detail about why I was given up, because it's painful to talk about sometimes, and I find people can be judgmental or try to debate things they have no business debating, but I know with confidence that my being a rescue and maybe a golden mix may always be held against me. In some people eyes, I guess that means I should just fall on my sword and relieve the world of having to deal with me, and not want to consider adopting me, loving me or even owning a dog like me, but I don't agree with that attitude. I even find it extremely offensive. I know we live in a capitalistic country, but a dog's value doesn't stem from his or her pedigree -- and the quality of life of a child or a dog isn't always tied to how much money is spent on them. In some ways, money is the least important thing, especially to a dog who honestly has no clue what in the world money is, and just wants to have quality time spent with him and enough food to eat."

Quoted from OP:
"I am going to be poor my entire life. I'm not really comfortable getting into too much detail about my personal circumstances, because it's painful to talk about sometimes, and I find people can be judgmental or try to debate things they have no business debating, but I know with confidence that my income will always be small. In some people eyes, I guess that means I should just fall on my sword and relieve the world of having to deal with me, and not want to consider marrying, having kids, or even owning a dog, but I don't agree with that attitude. I even find it extremely offensive. I know we live in a capitalistic country, but a person's value doesn't stem from a person's net financial worth -- and the quality of life of a child or a dog isn't always tied to how much money is spent on them. In some ways, money is the least important thing, especially to a dog who honestly has no clue what in the world money is, and just wants to have quality time spent with him and enough food to eat."


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ugh, get off your soapbox already. I know that by venting my frustration I am probably making you angrier, but it's getting old seeing you post over and over again about how poor and people-unfriendly you are. A LOT of us are poor. I am terrible with people (obviously), but I don't post about it time and time again.

And this argument about dogs being euthanized in the pound... you're the one that posted about buying a PUPPY from a BREEDER, so the whole pound argument is moot. Come back to us with that one when you're actually considering rescuing a dog from the pound or from a rescue. The thing about you not wanting to be judged by a rescue frankly makes me wonder if perhaps you have something to hide, and you know deep down that if they saw how your dog was living, they would take it away. As someone already stated, rescues only take dogs back under reasonable circumstances. They're not going to look at a dog lying comfortably on your living room floor and say, "Sorry sir, you fed this dog a piece of last night's dinner, we're going to have to take him back."

Frankly, and this may rankle a lot of people, I would actually rather see a dog humanely euthanized in a shelter than go to a home where he was going to end up tied up to a dog house, covered in fleas and ticks, and tossed the occasional scrap of table food when the owners felt like it. It's the lesser of two evils. Of course, I am by no means suggesting that is what you would do to a dog, I know you wouldn't, but I know there ARE people out there that do treat their dogs that way (I see it all the time and it breaks my freakin' heart), and it's no way for a dog to live.

Anyhow, I'm cranky in the morning. I just feel like this post has gone round and round in circles and you're going to go ahead and do whatever you want. I know your dog will be loved, and I can only hope and pray that it will be healthy.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I still think the best option is to either save up the money to get a QUALITY dog in a few years, look at getting a better job if needed to be able to afford good food (which is NOT sold at walmart!), pet insurance, vet care and classes. Not a 'get a puppy now' solution but the smartest choice.

If you get a $300 dollar dog now, using all or most of what you've saved, you are risking huge vet bills down the road or right away, as well as training issues and likely not as nice looking of a dog (in some cases, depends on what you like). You're also not as likely to get a golden with the right temperament. And, you will also have to pay for spay/neuter soon afterwards, another large expense on top of shots and so on.

If you rescue (and they are not all that bad) you will likely get a $300 dog with a great temperment, who is spayed, has shots done, and so on. There are puppies in rescue all of the time, maybe not purebred with papers, but unless you want to show in conformation, papers aren't going to mean much anyway - mixed breed dogs can show in everything but now in the AKC (as far as I have read anyway) plus there are other venues that do allow mixed breed dogs.

Purebred does not always mean you'll get a golden that acts like a golden either, even if well bred. I have two, one is very mellow and sweet, was a bit busier in her early days but now is calm, bomb proof and can go anywhere. My other is more like a border collie, she's very busy, high high drive, does not like to sit still, is more of a 'act first think later' type who does silly things like tell other dogs off because they looked at 'her' ball... Just the way she is, she's gotten a lot better about things like that but they are night and day.

We also rescued a cat, for a whopping $80 she came with shots, spayed and has been great. The rescue just asked some questions over the phone, took down our information and we drove down and picked her up the next weekend. No blood tests or MRI's.

Lana


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If you can afford the upkeep for a dog (food, shots, basic medical care, emergency fund), then you can afford the $1000 purchase price of a dog bred for health simply by delaying your purchase for a while. The extra money spent on getting a dog whose ancestors have full clearances will actually save you in the long run. If you spend $300 on a dog without a proper health history, you're much more likely to spend $5000-$10000 on serious health issues down the road. Save $700 up front, risk ten times that down the road. Or, spend the $700 and dramatically lessen the chances of suffering for the dog and financial hardship for you.

It's better to save up in advance. If you can't save the money _before_ you get the dog, then you know you won't be able to cut back and pay for the dog's needs _after_ you get him. It's a great test of financial self-control. Try to afford the extra thing before you commit to it. 

This is not about Goldens' being only for the wealthy. However, anybody who wants to take on any dog should be able to financially provide a good home for it. The only difference between Goldens and rescues/mixes is that you can pay more up front in order to lessen the chances of health problems down the road.

Rescuing a dog is awesome too, but you would need to make a similar financial arrangement. A dog deserves basic medical care. I don't think you need to be able to provide exotic chemotherapy at $20,000/year, but you do need to be able to cough up $500 or $1000 a shot to prevent pain and suffering when your dog needs vet care.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden999 said:


> ... The good simple things in life like family or having a pet or whatever shouldn't reserved solely for the people who have the money or the social standing or great health...


You come across like you assume the board members here are people who have money and social standing. Your assumption is incorrect, but I'm repeating myself. We simply find ways to provide the best care possible for our dogs, even though we don't have money and don't have social standing, and many of us don't have great health.

Ask the board how people of lower income manage to provide good quality food, and good vet care for their Goldens. You would get a lot of positive answers. 

In fact there are board members here that are struggling financially, really struggling. Lost jobs, lost their homes, or had to sell their home and move into family members homes. They still find ways to provide the best care possible for their dogs. 

None of us think an income level or lack of, or a health situation makes someone ineligible to have a dog.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Bender said:


> If you get a $300 dollar dog now, using all or most of what you've saved, you are risking huge vet bills down the road or right away, as well as training issues and likely not as nice looking of a dog (in some cases, depends on what you like). You're also not as likely to get a golden with the right temperament. And, you will also have to pay for spay/neuter soon afterwards, another large expense on top of shots and so on.


I don't necessarily agree with this......my dogs cost me $150; $250; $300 and $450......I have had no training issues, have had no huge vet bills (other than when I lost my Phoenix to bloat at the age of 8); all of my Goldens have exceptional temperments (they love everyone and everything) and, in my opinion, are very handsome (but I may be bias).

Don't get me wrong....I am not endorsing BYBs. I just get a tad defensive when a Golden, other than those that cost $1,000, is automatically labelled with undesirable qualities.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Just to give an idea of what kind of costs golden retriever owners have, this is approximately what I have spent on my dog since he came home about 14 months ago. I could probably save a bit in the Toys and Grooming departments if I did the nails myself, but I definitely could not (WOULD NOT) have spent any less on the vet visits and would not be happy feeding a lesser quality food as it ends up leading to more trips to the vet and other health problems.

*Initial Purchase Price*: $1400 on the dog, from a reputable breeder. He already had his puppy shots when he came home.
*Vet care*: ~$380 for annual vaccines, annual exam, heart worm test, heart worm preventive meds. Other trips to the vet for MINOR things like a hot spot, ear infections come to an additional $650. 
*Food*: $520 for the year. He was eating Eukanuba for a few months and is now on Fromm's. Upgrading from Eukanuba to a premium brand (Fromm's), the gunk in his ears has decreased significantly - saving future trips to the vet.
*Toys *: $250
*Grooming Supplies / Nail Grindings*: $75
*Safety (Dog Seatbelt for the car):* $55 
*Leashes / Collars*: $30


I'm not saying against you getting a dog. I don't think anyone should be denied love and friendship from a dog, but I do believe that you have to be able to provide them with their basic needs like _proper_ vet care and a decent quality food.

I would highly recommend working with a rescue group to find yourself a great dog. There are so many AMAZING dogs on this forum alone who have come from rescues. They are so sweet and loving and the bond they have with their new families is simply amazing to hear about. The adoption fees are much lower than it would be for a puppy from a breeder.

Another suggestion is, could you perhaps find a part-time job to help bring in a little more income to help cover the costs of a dog? Even just a few hours a week would help that. It could be something as simple as becoming a dog-walker or dog-sitter for someone in your neighbourhood. Put up a few flyers or an ad in the local paper or even craigslist and I'm sure you will get a few calls. 

If you decide that a dog is going to be too expensive for you to own, maybe the dog walking/sitting idea is a great way for you to still develop a nice bond with a dog and it will give you something to look forward to every day while you save up for your own? 

I hope that some good luck falls upon you soon.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> The thing about you not wanting to be judged by a rescue frankly makes me wonder if perhaps you have something to hide, and you know deep down that if they saw how your dog was living, they would take it away.


You hit the nail right on the head. That's exactly what I was thinking.

Seriously, you think that all of us are so rich and have unlimited money. That's certainly not the case for well over half of the forum members here. As someone else said, most of us are middle class working families, myself included. While we're not loaded with money, we work very hard and make sure that we have a big fat savings account for our pets in case of an emergency. Let me tell you, vet bills add up, my friend. Our vet charges $50 just to walk in the door, and then start adding on vaccines, heart worm preventatives, flea/teak prevention, neuter/spay surgery, and everything else. Oh yeah, Golden Retrievers are also very prone to things like allergies, ear infections, and hypothyroidism. What are you going to do if any of those things happen? What if the dog you get has allergies and can't eat the cheaper grocery store foods? One of our Goldens is allergic to corn, so he has to eat the more expensive, limited ingredient foods. We spend about $748 a year on dog food alone. Also, what are you going to do if you end up with a dog with dysplasia or cancer? Those are the biggest fears that I have for our Goldens. You came on here asking for advice and you have been given plenty of it. Obviously, you're going to do what you want, but at least take what everyone has said into consideration. In all honesty, the cost of the puppy itself is much cheaper than what you will spend over the dog's lifetime.


----------



## Bon&Brady (Jun 7, 2010)

momtoMax said:


> I think you were referring to me re: some people shouldn't be allowed to have kids. I'm a female, BTW, and I completely stand behind that. There is a difference between parents who can't afford the newest electronics, buy their childrens clothes on sale or from thrift shops, use coupons and have to watch their extra expenses and parents who rely on others to buy toys for their kids, rely on free clothes and no matter whether they are too big or too small - doesn't matter, can't afford to feed themselves much less the kids so the kids go hungry, and find the money to buy cigarettes and beer but can't find the money to properly take care of their kids. Have you seen a child come to school with shoes 5 sizes too big? Or the kids whose shoes are obviously much to small and hurt their feet. Have you cared for children whom you know go home to parents who are volatile, parents who have drug/alcohol issues, parents who wanted a baby to love them but now don't want the responsibility that came with it? You seem very niave to me when it comes to the real picture of what a parent who can't afford their children really can be and is too often. So your stand is those parents of those unwanted, ill-cared for, hungry, among many other things should have had those kids just because they wanted one so that someone could love them and they would feed needed? Yeah, we're going to have to agree to disagree on that one.


Yes! It kills me to see these people with multiple kids who obviously can barely afford to keep themselves alive let alone a child. And then those families end up buying cheap processed crap to feed their kids because its the best they can afford and the kids end up with all sorts of health problems and hardly an health insurance to cover it. That does not seem fair to me. The same with any puppy. If you can't cover all its basic needs and any emergencies then its not fair to the animal (or child).


----------



## Bon&Brady (Jun 7, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> No. Not everyone "deserves" to have a puppy. The well being of the puppy needs to be considered, and if someone is struggling financially simply to survive, then a puppy or dog will also. Does the puppy "deserve" that?
> Really. Priorities...


I'm sorry for the confusion here; I meant something quite different. I was just saying that I think everyone should be able to experience the love and blessings that come from having a canine companion. However, just because I wish everyone could have that does not mean that they are able to. I certainly would never want an animal to go to a home that could not completely provide for it. I just wish everyone could provide that kind of home. I am concerned that Golden999 may not have that ability to give a puppy the kind of home he deserves.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I am apologizing in advance because my post is going to make me very unpopular here...seeing threads like this really upsets me. I have kept my mouth shut until now!

I am afraid you have unleashed the wrath of "the dog nazi's". Life is a crapshoot! There have been many who have spent thousands on a dog of great breeding that have had a multitude of health problems, right here on the forum we have had quite a few. My healthiest, longest living dogs have come from "back yard breeders" (oh I know, Horrors!). The dogs I have gotten from "reputable" hobby breeders have had the most problems.
I do believe clearances should be done, but that is still no guarantee.

There are those who think dogs should never be bred unless they have been proven in show, field, agility, harness, etc...Gee what about those just looking for a dog to love, a family member? Rescue is not always an option for some.... I was turned down from a Sibe rescue because I only have a 4 foot fence, never mind I had experience with the breed. I was told by a golden rescue that I did not qualify for any of their young dogs, but they would love for me to take one of their special needs dogs, an epileptic (wait how does that work?). No, sorry I already have one, really did not want to have two.

My reputably bred dogs, had horrible skin allergies that lo and behold only showed up after the bitch had her first litter. OK... skin allergies, not a big deal...but still a bit of a problem. Gwen died of heart problems just short of 11 years old. Dream was also from a reputable breeder, while her problems are not life shattering they were expensive. We have done two ACL repair surgeries, a mastectomy, and two dentals. 

My Hurley came from a "back yard" hobby breeder... yes I say backyard and hobby together because they did clearances but the dogs were not proven in harness or show. I wanted a pet! Hurley has a bunch of health problems, some would say related to bad breeding... ahhh but not true, his came from over vaccination. I have kept in touch with the breeder - no other dog from any of his litters has been epileptic, has IBD, or ZRD. I believe him!

Aiyana was a great Golden, she was from a backyard breeder, the breeder and I struck up a friendship. She knew I would like to breed (a dream I always had, just one litter). When I had Aiyana Xrayed at 18 months old for prelims... she was mildly dysplastic. The breeder was heartbroken for me, and offered to take her back. Heck NO! We loved her with all of our hearts and that mild dysplasia never gave her a bit of trouble. Aiyana lived to 12 1/2 and would have lived much longer had she not gotten AIHA from a vaccine reaction.

I wrote a blog about my grandparents dog Wolfy... He lived a very long, healthy life, never having visited a Vet, and eating out of a slop bucket my grandma kept for him in the kitchen. A great dog can be purchased for less, or can be had for free. There are Vets who are affordable, I have one who does not believe in un necessary testing, or surgeries. Do he and I always agree.. umm no, but then I go for a second opinion - it always turns out that he was right. There are many dogs on this forum who eat foods that can be purchased in the grocery stores or Walmart. If the dog has companionship, love, attention, food, shelter and necessary veterinary care, I am sure it will be a happy dog!

Well bred Goldens are still dying of cancer, still coming up dysplastic, etc.
Sorry all, but spending thousands does not guarantee no health problems - in a perfect world it would, but sadly this is not a perfect world. 

Now I am running for cover....:uhoh:!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Tippykayak makes a good point. All dogs require a good standard of living regardless of how much they cost in the beginning. There's no getting around the feeding, vetting, equipment, etc. NECESSARY for the dog to have the best quality life possible. If love was all that was needed, the world would be a lovely place. 

As I mentioned in my post, DD's rescue cost $24 to 'spring' from the kill shelter. Her ongoing costs are now the same as mine are for a purebred Golden.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Dreammom, a lot of what you say is true. Mostly it is a crapshoot and we can't predict the future. I got one Golden from a byb who, while just as uneducated as I was, had a heart of gold and was a sincere lover of the breed. circa 1980. Polly was plagued with hotspots and a food allergy that required homemade food. Other than that, she was a delight and a treat to have for over 14 years.

Penny came from a hobby breeder who was more knowledgeable than I was...seeing a pattern here? :doh: I didn't know to check for clearances. I didn't know not to call on a ad in the paper. Didn't know the breeder should have done a background check on us. We wrote the check and took her home. She's been the picture of health for 8 1/2 years and has been a fun-loving, goofy love of my life from day one. 

BUT, there are very solid reasons to go with a known entity. With clearances the buyer has a very high chance that the puppy won't develop SOME problems as it grows. Anything that can be done to eliminate/reduce the possibility of health problems is a good thing. I will go with a responsible breeder next time BUT I will look for a lot of out crosses. I do believe that too much line breeding/inbreeding sets up the predisposition to some health problems.

But still, it's a crapshoot. Penny has been a treasured gift in our life no matter how long she's with us. As with a child, we love our Goldens no matter what is 'wrong' with them.

BTW, the more I learn about the op, the more I think he's a troll (thought that on page 6 but then I'm a cynic sp?) and the more I would refuse to let him have one of my dogs. There's something off kilter with his statements.


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

We got Tundra from a rescue two years ago tomorrow (gotta go buy him a present today!) when he was 11 months old. Yes, I did have to fill out a long questionnaire....past pets, how they died, would we provide adequate vet care, etc. I had done some volunteering at this place and I did know the directors which I'm sure helped as they found Tundra at a high kill shelter and knew we were looking so they got him with us in mind....our previous goldens had died 6 months apart and we were dogless for about a year. I did sign a contract saying we would return him to them if we ever needed to re-home him (of course, we'll never give him up). Also, we had a two week trial period to see how we all got along and if it didn't work out we could return him. We did pay them $220 for him. And don't think a "grown" dog can't be affectionate. Tundra is so much more affectionate than our other two (which were litter mates...not the greatest idea). He didn't have a "bad" life before us....just a family that had 4 kids and two other goldens...he probably didn't get much attention, but he was crate trained and potty trained. So...for us, he was the perfect dog....I just could not "do" a puppy....I'm too old for that! Luckily he's healthy other than an ear infection or two. And yes, we can afford to buy him extra "goodies", but he wouldn't care if we didn't....as long as he can be with us, he's happy...and under my chair now and if I'm not careful I'm going to roll on his ear!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Just got home from work its been a long day and I find that this thread is still going strong. 

I stick by my guns from my first input, if you cant afford a pup then you cant afford to own one. As Golden999 sadly cannot afford a golden then it appears that Golden 999 isnt going to get one so isnt going to need to have to worry about affording one.

We talk of breeders and Back yard breeders. Tell me someone whats the difference. Am I for one a breeder or a back yard breeder? 

A family that bought a pup from us thre years ago has come back to have her bitch mated. This is their first and maybe last litter, who knows - i dont! These pups are of the same standard as I breed, so is she a back yard breeder? If so then I would say to people go and choose your puppy from where ever you want as long as the health checks has been carried out and that the mating is of good lineage - Who can say what a good lineage is? No one can! Now that we have come full circle Im going to have a shower and go see my puppies.xx


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I am afraid you have unleashed the wrath of "the dog nazi's". Life is a crapshoot! There have been many who have spent thousands on a dog of great breeding that have had a multitude of health problems, right here on the forum we have had quite a few. *My healthiest, longest living dogs have come from "back yard breeders" (oh I know, Horrors!).* The dogs I have gotten from "reputable" hobby breeders have had the most problems.


My healthiest, longest living dogs were both from reputable hobby breeders. They both had health issues that caused them problems from time to time and were sometimes expensive, but they lived well and heartily into their old years. 

My first dog was a BYB who died when he was six. And it was one of those cases where he suffered... a lot... before he died. I was eleven when that happened and not involved with any of the finances, but I know our family spent at least $3000 in his last year, just to make him comfortable. Other dogs in his litter died the same way, as did the sire, so I would assume that this was a hereditary issue. People breeding dogs who did not have health clearances.

This doesn't mean I am anti-BYB dogs and look down on you if that was your choice. Out where I live, the majority of people have BYB dogs and they have the ABILITY to take care of them when problems happen. 

And problems happen in those BYB dogs about the same as they do in the top bred dogs. Only difference is the hobby/top bred dogs have better conformance and you do have somebody's guarantee that your dog won't have problems. A good breeder will also refund you a good portion of the puppy price if something like dysplasia develops. The breeder of my current dysplastic dog will.

Regardless of where your dog comes from, they do deserve a good solid home and they need to be fed food that won't make them ill, and they need to be kept comfortable and safe in a qualified home. That's the reason why good breeders and all rescue groups 'choose' who is able to adopt their animals. Because they want to ensure that those pups are better off.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oddly enough, I got a Twin Beau D/ Anderson golden for free bc some absurd people lied to the breeder during the interview process and proceeded to promote the pup as the big item in a fundraiser auction. The breeder was so livid when she found out, she said she would sue. In an effort to hush up the whole thing, someone( I still am not sure who) bought the puppy for me bc I was their child's teacher and well-known for being golden retriever crazy, a pup I could never have afforded on my teacher's salary. The breeder grilled me for two hours and met my other goldens, and was satisfied to resolve things that way. She was never, ever going to let a pup of her breeding be auctioned, so suddenly this beautiful 8 week old pup was at loose ends. 

This is a long way of saying that magical things do happen, people do want to place wonderful goldens for free suddenly, but they will usually do that with someone they think of as a "dog person". For example, this very forum could connect you with a nice golden for free in the wash of time, if you were a steadfast, participating member. I know this has happened to TippyKayak as well, and also Oakley'sDad from our Forum, and I am sure many others. 

Part of being a "dog person" is being able to afford the basics of medical care and good food- there is just no way around it. I would LOVE to have a horse again, but I know for a fact I can't afford one. Self-monitoring is hard, but you have to put the animal firt.

I am friends with one of my vets, and from time to time she needfs to help a client in a sad situation place a young golden. In those situations, people rarely care about the money but just the peace-of-mind of knowing their golden will be in a good home.

2 months after Christmas( sadly) there will be many golden pups reconsidered as the fantasy of the cute fluffy baby gives way to the reality of a cute landshark that bites & chews. 

One other way to get a beautiful golden for free is to be a great dog person, responsible, caring, and passionate about health and good training. Take a shelter dog through a positive training class and meet the trainers near you. Work with the dog people in your community and demonstrate your stability and way with dogs over time. They won't judge your way with people, if you are fantastic with dogs. There is always a golden who needs a home and some person who doesnt care about the money, just a good home.

I've been on the other end once too, in a way. My beloved golden Tango has elbow dysplasia, and my super-active household wears on her joints. I feel guilty leaving her home from adventures and taking the other dogs becuase she's fun-loving , but I feel guilty when she is stiff and sore after an outing too. Worse, she loves to play by putting her front paws up on the other dogs, putting torque on her elbows at just the wrong angle. There was NO WAY I was ever going to sell my Miss Kiss- no way. However, she is better off as an only dog. The solution? My favorite boss is a golden person extraordinaire, and he lost his 15 year old Danny and his wife in the same time span. So now Tango spends more than half her time with him, going to 4 history classes each day, sleeping on the bed and on the couch, and being his "best girl" and his "other daughter" two exact quotes! Tango is much better, appears perfectly sound, and David is in heaven. I still get her when he travels, which is quite a bit( those teacher vacations!). He got a well-trained golden for free, Tango got the perfect life for a social butterfly, and I got relief from my guilt: a win/win/win situation.

You should only keep looking for a puppy ( or any animal) if you can look into its eyes and genuinely promise that you can meet its needs 100 percent for the next 15 years.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Oddly enough, I got a Twin Beau D/ Anderson golden for free bc some absurd people lied to the breeder during the interview process and proceeded to promote the pup as the big item in a fundraiser auction. The breeder was so livid when she found out, she said she would sue. In an effort to hush up the whole thing, someone( I still am not sure who) bought the puppy for me bc I was their child's teacher and well-known for being golden retriever crazy, a pup I could never have afforded on my teacher's salary. The breeder grilled me for two hours and met my other goldens, and was satisfied to resolve things that way. She was never, ever going to let a pup of her breeding be auctioned, so suddenly this beautiful 8 week old pup was at loose ends.


Wow! I never knew that story! Tyson's pedigree is loaded with Twin Beau D dogs on his sire's side. They are gorgeous dogs. I can imagine how furious the breeder must have been to have one of their pups end up in an auction!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So the point of this post was to say what?
Are you suggesting that the OP find a way to get a Golden even if they can not afford it's normal upkeep (food & vet care) because even dogs from responsible breeders can have issues? 
As for taking issue with your post, you are always welcome to express your opinion however I DO take exception to the derogatory comment "the dog na _ _s". I find that very offensive in today's world. 




Dreammom said:


> I am apologizing in advance because my post is going to make me very unpopular here...seeing threads like this really upsets me. I have kept my mouth shut until now!
> 
> I am afraid you have unleashed the wrath of "the dog nazi's". Life is a crapshoot! There have been many who have spent thousands on a dog of great breeding that have had a multitude of health problems, right here on the forum we have had quite a few. My healthiest, longest living dogs have come from "back yard breeders" (oh I know, Horrors!). The dogs I have gotten from "reputable" hobby breeders have had the most problems.
> I do believe clearances should be done, but that is still no guarantee.
> ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dog Nazi, eh? Nice. If it weren't for those Dog Nazi's, you would HAVE the breed that you so profess to love. Sheesh.

Where do I sign up for my "Dog Nazi" card, please?


Just as an FYI, truly reputable, caring , and responsible breeders are far more concerned about the homes being right for their puppies than the amount on the check, and additionally, they are the FIRST to say that there are no "guarantees" that there will not be health issues, but that they go to the ends of the earth to do whatever they can to decrease, if not eliminate, the chances of them occurring. 

Man. :no:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Dreammom said:


> Life is a crapshoot! There have been many who have spent thousands on a dog of great breeding that have had a multitude of health problems, right here on the forum we have had quite a few. My healthiest, longest living dogs have come from "back yard breeders" (oh I know, Horrors!). The dogs I have gotten from "reputable" hobby breeders have had the most problems.
> I do believe clearances should be done, but that is still no guarantee.


Just because clearances aren't a guarantee doesn't mean that it's smart to give your money to a breeder who isn't providing his or her dogs the best possible shot at a long, healthy life. In any small grouping of dogs, luck can push you one way or another. A badly-bred dog could still be healthy, and a well-bred dog can still have problems. It would be false logic to use those examples to suggest that clearances aren't absolutely essential.

It's also bad financial advice to advise someone to make a "crapshoot" that has a greater chance of resulting in financial hardship down the road and suffering for a dog.

If you can afford to keep a dog healthy, you can afford to save up the amount of money it takes to afford a dog with clearances. The ~$700 difference between a well-bred dog and a "our-two-dogs-had-pups" dog is a tiny amount relative to the lifetime costs of caring for a dog.

If you can't save $700 and put it aside, you certainly can't afford to take care of a dog. What are you going to do when you need to get a TBD test, a wellness exam, and a round of vaccines (cost me $350 a few months ago)? Or when you have to rush him to the ER because he's throwing up massive amounts of a vile smelling slurry (cost me $500 a couple months ago)? And those are cheap, routine things that happen, and nothing compared to the cost of ED surgery.

I agree that it's pointless and unkind to morally judge the OP, but it doesn't make one a "nazi" to suggest that buying a dog without clearances is fiscally unwise and causes an unnecessary risk of suffering for the dog.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Dreammom said:


> I am afraid you have unleashed the wrath of "the dog nazi's"


Do you have any idea how incredibly offensive that statement is? That was a completely unnecessary and derogatory thing to say.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Closing the Thread as it is going off topic


----------

